# Reo Roll Call



## Andre

Where we keep track of South Africa's Reo households





Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies 
mgfza = @Mikey 
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r 
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy 
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic
New Reonauts on the way: @johan and @JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Well we may no longer be the strongest economy by GDP in Africa, but we kick the Nigerians butts when it comes to Reos.

Other notable defeats - Aussies, France, UK


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Well we may no longer be the strongest economy by GDP in Africa, but we kick the Nigerians butts when it comes to Reos.
> 
> Other notable defeats - Aussies, France, UK


Don't forget the Philippines but then again they release some wicked mech mods already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Still amazes me why Italy of all countries features so prominently on the REO count

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic
New Reonauts on the way: @johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo)
New Reonauts on the way: @johan, @Genosmate 




Chasing Canada!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I think it may have been discussed, but Italy's number still confuses me. 
Wow
Italians must have a feeling for whats good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo)
New Reonauts on the way: @Genosmate, @Silver


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

You might have noticed @andro mentioning quietly somewhere on the forum that he has ordered a Reo. Congrats, @andro. Now for the agonizing wait - hang in there. In other news, with @Silver and @Genosmate joining Reoville, we now have 26 Reonauts in South Africa. 




Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo)
New Reonauts on the way: @andro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reonauts are growing - thanks for keeping this roll call updated @Matthee
Nice to know who the other Reonauts are

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker

Add me to the list please!







Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Spyker 
Is that the black anodised LP?


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> Add me to the list please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the force..


Oh, that anodized Reo looks so good. Congrats Reonaut. Have added your name to the Roll Call on the Reo Forum on ECF. As soon as they update there will update here - the lady there is on leave for a week.
What was your first thought when putting the Reo in your hand?


----------



## Spyker

You can add my name to the list!


Matthee said:


> Oh, that anodized Reo looks so good. Congrats Reonaut. Have added your name to the Roll Call on the Reo Forum on ECF. As soon as they update there will update here - the lady there is on leave for a week.
> What was your first thought when putting the Reo in your hand?



Thanks. I wanted to kick myself for not bringing any kanthal to work. Now I have to wait until tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Silver said:


> Lovely @Spyker
> Is that the black anodised LP?



Yip! It's a lot smaller than I thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> Yip! It's a lot smaller than I thought.


That is the one I was waiting for. The reaction of 99.9 % of new Reonauts who have not seen or handled a Reo Grand in real life before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spyker said:


> You can add my name to the list!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I wanted to kick myself for not bringing any kanthal to work. Now I have to wait until tonight.




Sorry to hear you forgot the Kanthal
Tonight will be coil night 
Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher

Every single vaper who has held any of my REO's always say the same thing... "Gosh they are smaller than I thought"!

PS a lot of them actually don't say "Gosh" it's normally something like "*&^%^$"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> That is the one I was waiting for. The reaction of 99.9 % of new Reonauts who have not seen or handled a Reo Grand in real life before.



Those were my first words when holding TylerD's Grand too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Those were my first words when holding TylerD's Grand too.


That is what she said too!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> That is what she said too!



Ou GRAPGAT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), Vamoman (@Cape vaping supplies)
New Reonauts on the way: @shabbar, @Jimbo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Let's give those Canadians a run for their money

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

South Africa is kicking Australia's but

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> South Africa is kicking Australia's but


Yeah, and a few other rugby playing nations as well! Have you ordered your pink Reo Mini yet?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> Yeah, and a few other rugby playing nations as well! Have you ordered your pink Reo Mini yet?



No and when I do you are gona be the one helping me 

And I have no idea what it will cost


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> No and when I do you are gona be the one helping me
> 
> And I have no idea what it will cost



Just bribe Jaco and do it now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Doesn't that look much better than full pink? @annemarievdh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Die Kriek said:


> View attachment 5923
> 
> Doesn't that look much better than full pink? @annemarievdh



Thats what i have in mind, then I will put some black or gry curly vaper designee on the pink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

She's waiting to try my reo out lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Just bribe Jaco and do it now



Well it is the appropriate time for asking for a present, but he had some extra expenses lately. Shaim I cant make the poor man "bangkrot"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> She's waiting to try my reo out lol



Hahaha jip jip you promised


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), Vamoman (@Cape vaping supplies), @The Golf
Reonauts in the making: @mbera, @Wayne 



??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Elmarie = Vastly better half of @PeterHarris 
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), Vamoman (@Cape vaping supplies), @The Golf
Reonauts in the making: @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow... the growth is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Canada better watch out .. we getting close

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

> Elmarie = Vastly better half of @PeterHarris


 
LOL! I don't expect that kind of chirp from you @Andre hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> LOL! I don't expect that kind of chirp from you @Andre hahahaha


Lol, someone actually reads these posts! I know @PeterHarris will take it in good spirits, he has a good sense of humour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev

I am a huge fan of this thread.

I have personally watched our number of households grow from 17 to current. That's doubled in a period of 6 months.

Actually is phenominal if you think about it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> I am a huge fan of this thread.
> 
> I have personally watched our number of households grow from 17 to current. That's doubled in a period of 6 months.
> 
> Actually is phenominal if you think about it


 
And if I win the jacpot it will be one more


----------



## shabbar

annemarievdh said:


> And if I win the jacpot it will be one more


 
more like the jacopot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> more like the jacopot


 
I don't think he is going to fall for that one now, I'm working on getting a iPhone 5s now


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> I am a huge fan of this thread.
> 
> I have personally watched our number of households grow from 17 to current. That's doubled in a period of 6 months.
> 
> Actually is phenominal if you think about it


I have watched it from 2. I was the second Reonaut in SA - on record at ECF. Actually spoke to No 1 (JO GSA). He is Lichtenburg, I think. At the time (Aug 2013) he said he had his for almost 3 years and was still going strong. Just checked ECF and seems he got a Mini in October 2011 - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...sic-troubleshooting-ideas-30.html#post4678485.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Lol you guys crack me up. Well done. Hahaha. And weirdly enough. Elmarie would agree with you.


----------



## devdev

Have it on good authority that there will be a new Reo household soon. The person in question would like anonymity until it is in hand...

Congrats to Mrs Harris for being the first female Reonaut

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Congrats to Mrs Harris for being the first female Reonaut


 
I'm soooo jelous


----------



## devdev

annemarievdh said:


> I'm soooo jelous


One day @annemarievdh, maybe you should convince Jaco to get one for himself, then you can 'liberate' it from him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> One day @annemarievdh, maybe you should convince Jaco to get one for himself, then you can 'liberate' it from him


 
Hahahaha I tryd it with the VTR, ek het sleg verloor. He watches that thing like his life depends on it 

Nooo I'll just have to save for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for keeping up the REO SA Stats @Andre
You found us a winner o REO Captain!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Elmarie = Almost better half of @PeterHarris
Wayne = @Silverbear 
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), Vamoman (@Cape vaping supplies), @The Golf
Reonauts in the making: Some behind the scenes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Elmarie = Almost better half of @PeterHarris
Wayne = @Silverbear 
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), Vamoman (@Cape vaping supplies), @The Golf, @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: @Yiannaki, @Mornat, the mystery member who bought @umzungu's Reos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Ok guys, taken a long time ... buying endless Twisps, ego's, T2's, Mods, drippers, tanks, cana 30 and finally ... I am in Reoville

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Why does Italy have so many Reo's?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Ok guys, taken a long time ... buying endless Twisps, ego's, T2's, Mods, drippers, tanks, cana 30 and finally ... I am in Reoville


Officially! Hope you enjoy the Reo trip.


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Why does Italy have so many Reo's?


Italians know about quality women......and quality mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Italians know about quality women......and quality mods!


 

Hahahaha ok ok that explains allot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Hope you enjoy it bud , my heart is sore to see her gone , but I feel better knowing my other one is on it's way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> Hope you enjoy it bud , my heart is sore to see her gone , but I feel better knowing my other one is on it's way



And knowing that it's in good company on its journey 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

New name, new Avatar, new Reonaught, add my Reo household.

Was Wayne before name change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Lets hope yours and Mornats grands make another mini for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silverbear said:


> New name, new Avatar, new Reonaught, add my Reo household.
> 
> Was Wayne before name change.


Done in the last Roll Call post. Thanks for letting us know. Still enjoying the Reo?


----------



## Silverbear

Andre said:


> Done in the last Roll Call post. Thanks for letting us know. Still enjoying the Reo?


 
Thanks and yes loving it, it has become clearly evident what all the hype is about, the Reo is a superior vape. 

Already considering a second Reo. Possibly a WoodVille.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silverbear said:


> Thanks and yes loving it, it has become clearly evident what all the hype is about, the Reo is a superior vape.
> 
> Already considering a second Reo. Possibly a WoodVille.


 
Ooooo a Woodvil! I like wood!


----------



## Andre

Silverbear said:


> Thanks and yes loving it, it has become clearly evident what all the hype is about, the Reo is a superior vape.
> 
> Already considering a second Reo. Possibly a WoodVille.


Great. Woodvils are really scarce though. Not on the site at all, he only makes a batch every 2 to 3 years. If you are doggedly determined like @Rob Fisher you might get one in the ECF classifieds.


----------



## Silverbear

@Rob Fisher , Lets not start a Wood derailment. 

@Andre , Victory to the persistent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silverbear said:


> @Rob Fisher , Lets not start a Wood derailment.


 
We are safe until Goose spots this thread then there could be some issues!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

@kilr0y ZA should be another female Reonaut by tomorrow and 2nd Reo in our family. And you can add another non forumite to the list also getting one tomorrow if the tracking is correct (Shea Martin aka ShotgunSheamus). But that takes @umzungu off the list as his orphan Reo's find their new home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> @kilr0y ZA should be another female Reonaut by tomorrow and 2nd Reo in our family. And you can add another non forumite to the list also getting one tomorrow if the tracking is correct (Shea Martin aka ShotgunSheamus). But that takes @umzungu off the list as his orphan Reo's find their new home.


Awesome, thank you for letting us know. Say congrats to them. And @kilr0y ZA must of course post pictures in the Reo Mail thread. She has promised to post after that lone first post! Shall register them on ECF as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA

Ok ok yes so I didn't make my way back after I said I would... But I am here now - and that's all that matters!! @Rooigevaar thanks babe, and @Andre here is the pic of my new fav thing ever!  It is life changing... and to the dude that gave it up - while I feel bad ass sad that you gave it up I am also super psyched, so Thanks

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## capetocuba

kilr0y ZA said:


> Ok ok yes so I didn't make my way back after I said I would... But I am here now - and that's all that matters!! @Rooigevaar thanks babe, and @Andre here is the pic of my new fav thing ever!  It is life changing... and to the dude that gave it up - while I feel bad ass sad that you gave it up I am also super psyched, so Thanks
> View attachment 7657


So you an even newer Reonaut virgin!  Awesome welcome to the club!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kilr0y ZA said:


> Ok ok yes so I didn't make my way back after I said I would... But I am here now - and that's all that matters!! @Rooigevaar thanks babe, and @Andre here is the pic of my new fav thing ever!  It is life changing... and to the dude that gave it up - while I feel bad ass sad that you gave it up I am also super psyched, so Thanks
> View attachment 7657


Awesome, and most welcome to Reoville. That looks brand new. Glad that you like it so much. Enjoy. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA

I am just happy it has a green door haha. Thank you, shall do so


----------



## capetocuba

kilr0y ZA said:


> I am just happy it has a green door haha. Thank you, shall do so


Isn't that an old Shakin Stevens hit!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new Reonauts!
Wishing you all the best and many millilitres of vaping pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

@Chop007 and VapeMOB.co.za . Oh my hat, I cannot believe the flavor. Now I see what you guys and gals where on about. WOW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

kilr0y ZA said:


> Ok ok yes so I didn't make my way back after I said I would... But I am here now - and that's all that matters!! @Rooigevaar thanks babe, and @Andre here is the pic of my new fav thing ever!  It is life changing... and to the dude that gave it up - while I feel bad ass sad that you gave it up I am also super psyched, so Thanks
> View attachment 7657


 
She looks a beaut, enjoy. And welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They where talking k$k, beauty is held within the hands of the beholder.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats @Chop007, she's beautiful!!! what's her name?


----------



## Alex

Chop007 said:


> They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They where talking k$k, beauty is held within the hands of the beholder.


 
Hey @Chop007, that's a sight for sore eyes indeed. Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Alex said:


> Hey @Chop007, that's a sight for sore eyes indeed. Welcome to Reoville


Awesome thanks @Alex I am super amped, I now understand why........the Reo. Still trying to wrap my brain around why it does what it does, trying to wrap my mind around the design and how that leads to awesome flavor and feel. It is a kind of magic at the moment. Still cannot believe the flavor. SHEEESH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Chop007 said:


> Awesome thanks @Alex I am super amped, I now understand why........the Reo. Still trying to wrap my brain around why it does what it does, trying to wrap my mind around the design and how that leads to awesome flavor and feel. It is a kind of magic at the moment. Still cannot believe the flavor. SHEEESH.


 
That Reomizer is pretty nifty for a little guy hey  They say dynamite comes in small packages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Chop007 said:


> They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They where talking k$k, beauty is held within the hands of the beholder.



Yours don't count, you stole it from stock 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Chop007 said:


> They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They where talking k$k, beauty is held within the hands of the beholder.


Welcome to Reoville @Chop007 !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

i cant see the pics ??


----------



## capetocuba

Can you see this one @shabbar ? This is not my one BTW


----------



## RIEFY

y do you have a standard rm2 on a lp grand?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar

yip i can 

she's a beaut ,,, congrats @Chop007

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> y do you have a standard rm2 on a lp grand?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Are you gonna show me your pimped sexy beast later?


----------



## RIEFY

il bring it along althou I cant vape lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: @thekeeperza,  @paulph201, @Dv8, @Metal Liz, @Imthiaz Khan, @Chef Guest.
[URL='http://imgur.com/9HDo2Ns'][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/9HDo2Ns.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Now 43:11 looks like a proper score between the Springbucks & the British Lions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

We almost have those Italians beat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Edited http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-5#post-84803 to add the Reonauts in the making. If you know of any others, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I remember being number 9 in south africa on the list. I think December last year it was only jogsa and Andre. we have come along way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Golf

Soooooo I took the plunge again.Thanks Andre please register me again. Bought a new mini fron the MOB. I reckon the family gona group very quickly from here on in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Soooooo I took the plunge again.Thanks Andre please register me again. Bought a new mini fron the MOB. I reckon the family gona group very quickly from here on in


Awesome, most welcome back. And do post a pic in Reo Mail please. Shall edit the post above.


----------



## Silver

Welcome back to Reoville @The Golf 

If I recall, you were very happy when you got your first Reo
Refresh us, why did you get rid of it? 
And then what was the turning point that made you come back to Reoville?


----------



## Chop007

The Golf said:


> Soooooo I took the plunge again.Thanks Andre please register me again. Bought a new mini fron the MOB. I reckon the family gona group very quickly from here on in


Awesome @The Golf it was legendary to meet with you. Thank you so much for your support and your AWESOME vaping spirit. Please come around with your Reo again and chill with us. AWESOME.


----------



## The Golf

Silver I think I got caught up in my chip mod, and for some reason I was not enjoying my Reo. But I have to say I missed it. 

#Chop007 stock it, they will come........ Thank you sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf

Sorry about the bad pic, Andre would you add my Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Sorry about the bad pic, Andre would you add my Reo


That is a beaut. You are in the last Roll Call post, edited to reflect you come back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: @Dv8, @Metal Liz, @Imthiaz Khan, @Chef Guest.




@Nooby and @Chrissy have joined our ranks. In the process of being registered at ECF to be included in the figures above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Hi. Could someone please register me as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Hi. Could someone please register me as well?


Oops, sorry....you are already a Reonaut and your name has been submitted to ECF (where I get the list and graph from). Will take some time there, but have added your name above.


----------



## Mikey

@Andre --> our own little Reo'min (Reo Admin) Where is the badge for that one ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Mikey said:


> @Andre --> our own little Reo'min (Reo Admin) Where is the badge for that one ?


Hi @Mikey, you work much too hard and we see not enough of you. Lol, Reo'min - no to keep this updated is just a pleasure, much prefer to be just a Reonaut and Reonut sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mikey

Hey @Andre  I have to try that "work smarter" thing ... Maybe it will "work" 
Kudos and thank you nonetheless, you can Reonaut and Reonut to the reoMAX lol

Lets see if we can get my FFM (Frequent Forum Miles) up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Met up with a Reonaut from Italy on ECF. Asked him why Italy has so many Reo households (154). See his answer below. Seems to me the power of communication via local forums must not be underestimated.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Who are we to argue with the wisdom of this Italian connoisseur... Lets appreciate the good wine and the Reo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

we arw up to 50 reo house holds got another 2 converts hopefully this week if the package arrives

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This is outstanding

Thanks for sharing the italy info @Andre 
I always thought Italy was so high because they had some resellers in their market

With @Oupa and @Chop007 reselling here, with our amazing Cape wines, with our awesome forum and dedicated Reonauts we ought to be the number one non-US country!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Met up with a Reonaut from Italy on ECF. Asked him why Italy has so many Reo households (154). See his answer below. Seems to me the power of communication via local forums must not be underestimated.


 
I fully agree 100% with his last sentence.


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
Mot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: @Tristan still needs to report and be registered. @Dv8 is on the list, but his Reo got delayed a bit. Mitch of VapeMob is the owner of 2 Reos in his personal capacity and will be taken up in the stats. To be added soon is @Chop007, @Grayz, @Poppie and @Lyle Abrahams .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Next challenge: Germany

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

jeez we are killing it !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Super
Thanks for the update @Andre 

I can happily announce we will have a new REO household soon!
My dear mother, @Poppie's REOs should arrive soon !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Super
> Thanks for the update @Andre
> 
> I can happily announce we will have a new REO household soon!
> My dear mother, @Poppie's REOs should arrive soon !


Awesome stuff @Silver and @Poppie ! That's great news!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Awesome news @Silver !! Hope you have been giving coil building lessons to @Poppie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super
> Thanks for the update @Andre
> 
> I can happily announce we will have a new REO household soon!
> My dear mother, @Poppie's REOs should arrive soon !


 
Oh happy days for @Poppie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

wonder what the ecf peeps say about the sudden growth of reos in sa


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> wonder what the ecf peeps say about the sudden growth of reos in sa


 
Chatting to Rob last night I would have to say he is pretty happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Chatting to Rob last night I would have to say he is pretty happy!


 
I would be too !!!


is there a reo roll call for US households ? and their total ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> I would be too !!!
> 
> 
> is there a reo roll call for US households ? and their total ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Them oil drillers reign supreme!


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 8919


 
 ....


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow the dont play around


----------



## Poppie

Am sooo excited can not wait to get my Reos - 
Silver Will post pics for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Poppie said:


> Am sooo excited can not wait to get my Reos -
> Silver Will post pics for me


 
That was a very wise move to get your own one Poppie


----------



## BillW

Meet Shariefa....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BillW said:


> Meet Shariefa....


She's a beauty bud!! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning !!!


----------



## johan

Oh! Shariefa, the _lady in Red_! is just beautiful. Congratulations and here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

I see @Tristan is hiding his new mini from us @Andre, he needs to be added to the list as well


----------



## johan

Zodiac said:


> I see @Tristan is hiding his new mini from us @Andre, he needs to be added to the list as well


 
I feel a serious FINE coming up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Poppie said:


> Am sooo excited can not wait to get my Reos -
> Silver Will post pics for me


Wow, awesome.....congrats, can't wait to see them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks - I am so excited too.
Thanks all for the good wishes.
Just hoping that everything is in the parcel 

There may just be something else in that parcel for yours truly (grin)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

BillW said:


> Meet Shariefa....


Congrats , first muslim reo on the forum lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> I see @Tristan is hiding his new mini from us @Andre, he needs to be added to the list as well


He is not on the red list yet - in process, but he is mentioned in the last roll call post - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-6#post-92079


----------



## Tristan

Sorry for the delay, but worth the wait. Don't you guys think so?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Tristan said:


> Sorry for the delay, but worth the wait. Don't you guys think so?
> 
> View attachment 8957


For sure, have you tried that Lekka Vapors juice in there yet. Apparently they make the best juice in the country!
Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tristan said:


> Sorry for the delay, but worth the wait. Don't you guys think so?
> 
> View attachment 8957


Nice marketing there sir 

Congrats bru.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

BillW said:


> Meet Shariefa....


Awesome!!! Is Shariefa the name @Cape vaping supplies goes by now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Tristan said:


> Sorry for the delay, but worth the wait. Don't you guys think so?
> 
> View attachment 8957


 
Beautiful combination with the Brass Tristan! Now you can really enjoy your own juice creations - here's your badge:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats to all the new Reonauts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tristan

Thanks @Andre , @johan , @Gazzacpt, Rief @Cape vaping supplies , @Zodiac. I will be knocking on your doors for advice on this gorgeous showgirl, Lola....I am

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Tristan!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Tristan said:


> Thanks @Andre , @johan , @Gazzacpt, Rief @Cape vaping supplies , @Zodiac. I will be knocking on your doors for advice on this gorgeous showgirl, Lola....I am


----------



## Tristan

Thanks @Silver


----------



## shabbar

congrats reonaut , hope you enjoy sucking on her

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats to the new units. 

They are real beauties!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Paris= Chop007, WOOOHOOOOOO. Finally, my ship has arrived and she is epic. I will do a complete review on her as soon as I get the chance. Amazing is one word that does not even come close to describing the magic. And it is, it's a kind of magic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one choppie niw show us some pics of your coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
ot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: To be added soon is @Chop007 and @Lyle Abrahams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Andre said:


> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
> ot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
> Reonauts in the making: To be added soon is @Chop007 and @Lyle Abrahams.


Awesome, Canada is within reach, another Reo owner was born yesterday after testing Paris. Instantly, the easiest thing int he world to do. Once someone tastes a Reo, they are HOOKED. Reminds me of when I went fishing the one day and used some huge Blood Worms, the fish loved it. Amazing thing this Reo. Going to try a Flat Kanthal build on the Reomizer tomorrow when I got a gap, will be interesting. Please add me @Andre. Lets aim to beat Canada by the end of the year. And then the Italians. They must give a free Pitza with their Reo's or something. That is fine, we can give free Biltong with our Reo's. Common Vrystaat, represent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Awesome, Canada is within reach, another Reo owner was born yesterday after testing Paris. Instantly, the easiest thing int he world to do. Once someone tastes a Reo, they are HOOKED. Reminds me of when I went fishing the one day and used some huge Blood Worms, the fish loved it. Amazing thing this Reo. Going to try a Flat Kanthal build on the Reomizer tomorrow when I got a gap, will be interesting. Please add me @Andre. Lets aim to beat Canada by the end of the year. And then the Italians. They must give a free Pitza with their Reo's or something. That is fine, we can give free Biltong with our Reo's. Common Vrystaat, represent.


Absolutely, hooked is the word....effective that bloodworm analogy. Your name has been submitted to ECF, just waiting for them to update the list. I have one Reomizer on ribbon wire, ugly coil around 4 mm Ekowool - does very well.

Presume the newly born Reonaut is a member here and we shall see his/her Reo Mail soon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Andre said:


> Absolutely, hooked is the word....effective that bloodworm analogy. Your name has been submitted to ECF, just waiting for them to update the list. I have one Reomizer on ribbon wire, ugly coil around 4 mm Ekowool - does very well.
> 
> Presume the newly born Reonaut is a member here and we shall see his/her Reo Mail soon?


Yeah I tuned him, gave him the website address. Here is a quick picture of my coil, 28gauge, 10 wraps, 1.1 ohm coil around a 1.4mm bit:








Paris has such supreme flavor. I find the Queenside, Bowdens Mate and Perpetual Check performs the best on the Reo. Gambit, not so much at 12mg nic, but at 18mg nic, WOW. I actually feel a bit ashamed, ever since Paris came into my life I have neglected Magneto and Aqua. That is the nice thing about vape devices, they do not get jealous when you hold and caress another vape device. Girlfriends ont he other hand........well, she gets jealous even when it is only my vape device I give attention to. Oh well, guess I will hold what gives me the most reward for all my efforts. (Another one for Tyler'd's thread).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro

Need to remove leelo my orange lp grand because she s been stolen yesterday after got a major car crash ( not due to me) . 
I will let you know when im getting new reos and hopefully will be soon .


----------



## Silver

andro said:


> Need to remove leelo my orange lp grand because she s been stolen yesterday after got a major car crash ( not due to me) .
> I will let you know when im getting new reos and hopefully will be soon .



Oh no @andro 
So sorry to hear about the car crash. Hope you are Ok?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh no @andro
> So sorry to hear about the car crash. Hope you are Ok?


 
He is still in hospital and the thieving bastards ripped them off while they were unconscious in the car! I hope they rot in hell and die!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Oh no, too sad. 

@andro, i pray for you to have a good recovery

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Need to remove leelo my orange lp grand because she s been stolen yesterday after got a major car crash ( not due to me) .
> I will let you know when im getting new reos and hopefully will be soon .


Thinking of you, praying for a speedy recovery friend. Reos are not important now, but shall certainly keep and treasure you in Reoville as long as it takes to get a new device(s). If we can help in any way, please shout.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Sorry to hear bud ..

Hope you have Speedy recovery !!!
All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Replacement REO will be on it's way shortly @andro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Gee I'm sorry to hear about your accident @andro and I know you will get well soon. Objects can be replaced.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@andro So sorry to hear about these unfortunate events man 

Glad you're okay bud.

Reos are replaceable, lives are not.

PS I hope you had a nice sub ohm build in Leelo, and that the battery explodes in the dudes face who stole her! 

Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

On the bright side of things, vape mail should be here soonish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Wow - just read your post @andro - speedy recovery and as everybody else said; we're glad you're ok and a Reo can be replaced.


----------



## steve

hey @andro wishing you a speedy recovery !


----------



## RIEFY

so sorry to hear @andro. wish you a speedy recovery. shout if you need anything brother

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET

hey dude, get well soon


----------



## Chop007

Wow, hectic man, sorry to hear about that @andro. Flippen thieves I can't stand them. At least you are okay, Reo's can be replaced, not lives. i will be on the lookout for anybody trying to sell a Reo that seems dodgy and has your Reo in their hands. Not to worry, Karma has a way of sorting pigs like that out. Just glad you are okay man. Get well soon friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

is that not the only orange reo in south africa?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

@Gizmo had an Orange REO, but that went to @TylerD, who then gave it new clothes - then to @MurderDoll who now has it in Camo colours. 

So yes, @andro probably had the only Orange REO in SA -

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

so it will be easy to spot

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Sorry to hear this news @andro. Wish you a speedy recovery. As an afterthought hope that skelm gets caught who has Mila!


----------



## devdev

Wow @andro I wish you a speedy and full recovery (and any of the other people in the car as well).

Speechless to think of the kind of vulture who would scavenge from an accident scene. I hope Karma gives them everything they truly deserve


----------



## Andre

Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
ot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: To be added soon is @Chop007 and @Lyle Abrahams.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
> ot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
> Reonauts in the making: To be added soon is @Chop007 and @Lyle Abrahams.



Wow, that was fast @Andre !
I only posted Poppie about an hour ago on ECF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow @andro, just read this now! This is so hectic, glad you're okay, wishing you and all companions in the car a speedy recovery, and may karma bite those thieving bastards heads off

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Andre said:


> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
> ot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
> Reonauts in the making: To be added soon is @Chop007 and @Lyle Abrahams.


Just posted a picture of Paris on ECF. What else does one need to do to become a true member of the Reo Houselhold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Chop007, your papers have been issued and you now appear on the Red list. Congrats.
One to go to equal Canada!





Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: Surprise us. Edit: @iKeyaam just did. And now @kevkev! And @Morne is searching for his LP Mini Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chop007

Andre said:


> @Chop007, your papers have been issued and you now appear on the Red list. Congrats.
> One to go to equal Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
> ot Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
> Reonauts in the making: Surprise us.


WOOOOHOOOOOO, one to go to equal Canada. Wow that is awesome, lets whip those Mounties. Thank you kindly good sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Chop007 said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO, one to go to equal Canada. Wow that is awesome, lets whip those Mounties. Thank you kindly good sir.


 
Ill be that one!!! Im gonna finalize my purchase today.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Ill be that one!!! Im gonna finalize my purchase today.


Congrats, awesome. Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville.


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Congrats, awesome. Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville.


Its official. Payment has been made

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

well done bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev

We have just kicked Canada's butt, I have just placed an order and paid for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> We have just kicked Canada's butt, I have just placed an order and paid for.


You know how to choose your moment!! Awesome, congrats. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Reonauts rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Oupa

Thanks @iKeyaam , good choice fellow Reonaut! Your secret is safe with me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Chop007

Yes, thanks guys this is AWESOME we are going to rock the Reo. Goodbye Canada.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Hello Germany!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba

Good stuff @iKeyaam and @kevkev !!! Reoville is a good place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

You can add me to the "in the making list" just not finding any Reo Mini LP's locally..... New or used


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> You can add me to the "in the making list" just not finding any Reo Mini LP's locally..... New or used


Awesome, done. What LP Mini are you looking for?


----------



## Yiannaki

I remember when @Andre added me to the list for mine, we were sitting on about 42 or so. 

Now look at us go!  Soon we'll beat the US  and ECF will have to give a graph to show the reo households in different provinces!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> Awesome, done. What LP Mini are you looking for?


At the moment........ Anything. I'm not very patient, so don't wanna order from the US. I buy with my eyes, so if it looks good, it's sold!! LOL


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> At the moment........ Anything. I'm not very patient, so don't wanna order from the US. I buy with my eyes, so if it looks good, it's sold!! LOL


The Reonauts love their Reo Minis, we have not seen many of them in the classifieds. You can try and twist @Cape vaping supplies's rubber arm maybe. Neither VapeMob nor Vapourmountain seem to have stock of LP Minis. Delivery from Reosmods.com is very quick, about a week or so, but is is expensive. If you order with others the shipping becomes much more reasonable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac

Andre said:


> The Reonauts love their Reo Minis, we have not seen many of them in the classifieds. You can try and twist @Cape vaping supplies's rubber arm maybe. Neither VapeMob nor Vapourmountain seem to have stock of LP Minis. Delivery from Reosmods.com is very quick, about a week or so, but is is expensive. If you order with others the shipping becomes much more reasonable.


Twist @Cape vaping supplies rubbery arm, hilarious, made me LOL at my desk, people looking at me as if i'm crazy


----------



## capetocuba

Zodiac said:


> Twist @Cape vaping supplies rubbery arm, hilarious, made me LOL at my desk, people looking at me as if i'm crazy


We all know @Cape vaping supplies will sell his soon 
Edit ... History has a habit of repeating itself!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

I will sell it for 1 kizzillion us dollars lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll

capetocuba said:


> We all know @Cape vaping supplies will sell his soon
> Edit ... History has a habit of repeating itself!


And that history has repeated itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

MurderDoll said:


> And that history has repeated itself.


And history WILL repeat itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

MurderDoll said:


> And that history has repeated itself.


have you recieved yet?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> have you recieved yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I have. 

Just need to do vapemail and photos when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

MurderDoll said:


> And that history has repeated itself.


Again and again ...


----------



## RIEFY

would like to see them together and start feeling kak coz I sold

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I have.
> 
> Just need to do vapemail and photos when I get home.


Aha, so his rubber arm was twisted already, lol. Sorry, @Morne that avenue has now disappeared too.
Way to go @MurderDoll - more Reo magic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> would like to see them together and start feeling kak coz I sold
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Lol, I know that feeling. Have you now sold all your Reos? Again!!!!!!!!


----------



## MurderDoll

Kazumi with his new brother. 

He is dubbed "Woody"

I think they will get along perfectly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Kazumi with his new brother.
> 
> He is dubbed "Woody"
> 
> I think they will get along perfectly.


Brothers in Arms. Congrats Reonaut. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

@MurderDoll , congrats!
@Cape vaping supplies . Too funny!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Morne

Yeah, guess I was too late for that one.

If there is anyone out there wanting to help a fellow vaper get on the Reo Train to Reoville with a LP Reo Mini..... just give me a shout!! LOL


----------



## Zodiac

Andre said:


> Lol, I know that feeling. Have you now sold all your Reos? Again!!!!!!!!


No @Andre, @Cape vaping supplies sneaked a lp mini in last weeks group buy. This means that there is still chance for @Morne to twist his rubbery arm  

I noticed he didn't say anything after you asked if he sold all his Reo's again, maybe he is trying to hide it away, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Morne

@Cape vaping supplies can you feel your arm starting to twist?


----------



## Metal Liz

I have some question for @Cape vaping supplies 
How many Reo's have you bought and sold? 
How does your heart deal with the losses? 
Is that why you keep buying a new one, to fill the void left by the previous one?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zodiac

MurderDoll said:


> Kazumi with his new brother.
> 
> He is dubbed "Woody"
> 
> I think they will get along perfectly.


Very unique Reo's you have there @MurderDoll, they look absolutely stunning !! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> No @Andre, @Cape vaping supplies sneaked a lp mini in last weeks group buy. This means that there is still chance for @Morne to twist his rubbery arm
> 
> I noticed he didn't say anything after you asked if he sold all his Reo's again, maybe he is trying to hide it away, lol


Yes, I was quite aware, but did not mention it to protect him against himself.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre , @Grayz should have his reo soon too. That's another to add to the list.


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> @Andre , @Grayz should have his reo soon too. That's another to add to the list.


That is a confirmed order, so his name is on the list already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre - woops! I missed that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## The Golf

Holy snap 61 already well done boys n girls


----------



## RIEFY

Metal Liz said:


> I have some question for @Cape vaping supplies
> How many Reo's have you bought and sold?
> How does your heart deal with the losses?
> Is that why you keep buying a new one, to fill the void left by the previous one?


 the one I currently have is number 12 lol @Andre still got my mini.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Morne said:


> @Cape vaping supplies can you feel your arm starting to twist?


@Morne 
Here is the deal if you can order me a sl/lp reomini in copper veing with brass sl door brass button and brass rm2 I will send you my mini once the order is placed.

Deal or no deal??? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Morne
> Here is the deal if you can order me a sl/lp reomini in copper veing with brass sl door brass button and brass rm2 I will send you my mini once the order is placed.
> 
> Deal or no deal???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


@Cape vaping supplies Had a quick look and the one you have is not in stock, so I'm out of luck. Guess I need to be patient and just order one for myself. 

Thanks for the offer tho!


----------



## Alex

Morne said:


> @Cape vaping supplies Had a quick look and the one you have is not in stock, so I'm out of luck. Guess I need to be patient and just order one for myself.
> 
> Thanks for the offer tho!


 
I have a black wrinkle mini  or it might be a silver vein. Not exactly sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Dv8, @Lyle Abrahams and @Grayz. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: @Morne is searching for his LP Mini Reo - EDIT: @Morne has found his Reo Mini and will be added to the Roll Call shortly. @VapeSnow is seriously considering.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

A Big shoutout to the guys like Oupa, Chop007, Rob and CVS (with their group buys) making it much easier for us here in SA to become a part of the Reo family, you guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Keyaam

Its here

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Congratulations @ iKeyaam! Here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

iKeyaam said:


> Its here


Congrats dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

iKeyaam said:


> Its here


what a beaut!!!


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> what a beaut!!!


Thanks, that driptip is gonna look awesome on the mini


----------



## Riaz

iKeyaam said:


> Thanks, that driptip is gonna look awesome on the mini


stiek uit bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Very nice @iKeyaam congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats @iKeyaam  what a beauty!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Its here


Loverly. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi all my fellow vapors. I have a big decision to make now. I was looking to buy myself a new electronic mod as you guys know i love them to bit. 

Everybody is raving about the reo and i was never a mechanical mod guy. Had a smok fury s and sold it like the next day. 

Will it be a great choice for me to go out and buy a reo or will it not suit me. I want to place a order now at vapor mountain for one but before that i really need help to decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

If you did not like a mechanical device I would suggest that you try it out first, maybe a buddy who has one would let you play with it for a while.


----------



## Metal Liz

If I had to put my  in, I would definitely think that you will love the Reo, come swing past my place and try mine out and see if you like it, building the coils for the Reo is super easy, I never built one before and I feel almost like a pro now (not  ).


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Hi all my fellow vapors. I have a big decision to make now. I was looking to buy myself a new electronic mod as you guys know i love them to bit.
> 
> Everybody is raving about the reo and i was never a mechanical mod guy. Had a smok fury s and sold it like the next day.
> 
> Will it be a great choice for me to go out and by a reo or will it not suit me. I want to place a order now at vapor mountain for one but before that i really need help to decide.


 
I too was an electronic mod maniac and never thought a REO would be for me as it's mechanical... I have infact tried many mech mods only to get rid of them a few days later... After other great advice on other vaping issues I finally decided that everything @Andre said was spot on so I took a gamble and ordered a REO.

This is now my kit... hope that answers your question?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

VapeSnow said:


> Hi all my fellow vapors. I have a big decision to make now. I was looking to buy myself a new electronic mod as you guys know i love them to bit.
> 
> Everybody is raving about the reo and i was never a mechanical mod guy. Had a smok fury s and sold it like the next day.
> 
> Will it be a great choice for me to go out and by a reo or will it not suit me. I want to place a order now at vapor mountain for one but before that i really need help to decide.


Its a decision you have to make on your own @VapeSnow, both mechanical and electronic mods have their pro's and cons.

What i can tell you is that most people are very happy with their Reo purchases and hardly ever regret buying it. Also, the resale value is excellent, so if you do buy one and don't like it, there will be many who will be happy to take it off your hands.

In other words Dooo Eeeeet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> I too was an electronic mod maniac and never thought a REO would be for me as it's mechanical... I have infact tried many mech mods only to get rid of them a few days later... After other great advice on other vaping issues I finally decided that everything @Andre said was spot on so I took a gamble and ordered a REO.
> 
> This is now my kit... hope that answers your question?
> 
> View attachment 9228


Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher. Okay so what do it need to get started? I have two vtc 5 batteries i can use in it. What is also the differents between the mini and normal one?


----------



## johan

VapeSnow said:


> Hi all my fellow vapors. I have a big decision to make now. I was looking to buy myself a new electronic mod as you guys know i love them to bit.
> 
> Everybody is raving about the reo and i was never a mechanical mod guy. Had a smok fury s and sold it like the next day.
> 
> Will it be a great choice for me to go out and buy a reo or will it not suit me. I want to place a order now at vapor mountain for one but before that i really need help to decide.


 
I might get stoned here; but if you prefer an electronic type of vape, don't buy a Reo. What I suggest is first test try a Reo - the flavour etc. might just convince you to go for the Reo, after all on the long run most people will end up with a Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I might get stoned here; but if you prefer an electronic type of vape, don't buy a Reo. What I suggest is first test try a Reo - the flavour etc. might just convince you to go for the Reo, after all on the long run most people will end up with a Reo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

johan said:


> I might get stoned here; but if you prefer an electronic type of vape, don't buy a Reo. What I suggest is first test try a Reo - the flavour etc. might just convince you to go for the Reo, after all on the long run most people will end up with a Reo.


I think I'm going to get myself one and if i really don't like it, i will sell it again. Like they say always ppl looking for a Reo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher. Okay so what do it need to get started? I have two vtc 5 batteries i can use in it. What is also the differents between the mini and normal one?


The Mini is smaller, takes a 3ml juice bottle and a 18500 battery. The Grand is just a little bit bigger, but still a nice hand fit - takes a 6 ml juice bottle and a 18650 battery - the VTCs are the best you can get.
My advice - get a Reo Grand as your first one. Get @Tweetie Pie a Mini!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> The Mini is smaller, takes a 3ml juice bottle and a 18500 battery. The Grand is just a little bit bigger, but still a nice hand fit - takes a 6 ml juice bottle and a 18650 battery - the VTCs are the best you can get.
> My advice - get a Reo Grand as your first one. Get @Tweetie Pie a Mini!


Thx Andre. I think ill do that buddy. One more thing. If you buy a reo what do you get with it. What atomizers do i use and so on?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


>




I'l watch later as DSL is so k#k at the moment I'm lsearching for my old US Robotics dial-up modem now.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Thx Andre. I think ill do that buddy. One more thing. If you buy a reo what do you get with it. What atomizers do i use and so on?


Vapour Mountain only has the standard profile Reos. On that you can basically only use the standard Reomizer atomizer, which is a single coil atomizer. It is great, but if you want to go single or dual coils a low profile Reo, which can take a whole range of atomizers (basically drippers modded for bottom feed). VapeMob has some low profile (LP) Reos, but they are more expensive than what it cost you to import from www.Reosmods.com, especially if you do a group buy with other peeps to share the shipping.
The first post in this thread gives a good idea of what to get additionally: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/
Shout if you have more questions.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher. Okay so what do it need to get started? I have two vtc 5 batteries i can use in it. What is also the differents between the mini and normal one?


 
All the info is in this spot!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> What is also the differents between the mini and normal one?


 
In a nutshell the Mini holds 3ml of juice and the Grand 6ml. The Mini takes a small battery 18490 and the Grand takes the bigger one 18650.


----------



## Alex

The mini is Tick as Sits in my opinion . Awesome device to have. Fits perfectly in the hand.

The grand is not too shabby either.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> The mini is Tick as Sits in my opinion . Awesome device to have. Fits perfectly in the hand.
> 
> The grand is not too shabby either.


 
My Mini arrives in a few days and I hope it "not well as bosoms"! Somehow I think the battery life and small 3ml bottle may be an issue for me!


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> My Mini arrives in a few days and I hope it "not well as bosoms"! Somehow I think the battery life and small 3ml bottle may be an issue for me!


 
One of the surprising things that I like on the mini, is the smaller juice capacity.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> One of the surprising things that I like on the mini, is the smaller juice capacity.


 
How so? Fresher filling it every time or what?


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> How so? Fresher filling it every time or what?


 
Well, I still haven't found a juice that I can use all day, and as such I like to change it around more frequently. Ever since I got my grand, the first few times I've had to recant the remaining juice. Now I only fill up about 3ml at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> Well, I still haven't found a juice that I can use all day, and as such I like to change it around more frequently. Ever since I got my grand, the first few times I've had to recant the remaining juice. Now I only fill up about 3ml at a time.


@Alex i agree. Also would prefer the 3ml juice bottles. Where can i find the perfect battery for the mini as i only have vtc5s?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Well, I still haven't found a juice that I can use all day, and as such I like to change it around more frequently. Ever since I got my grand, the first few times I've had to recant the remaining juice. Now I only fill up about 3ml at a time.


 
Ahhh OK that's makes sense for you... for me not so much... 3 REO's and a Nautilus all with Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> @Alex i agree. Also would prefer the 3ml juice bottles. Where can i find the perfect battery for the mini as i only have vtc5s?


 
The Red efest V2 1490's I got from @johan are insanely good imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Well, I still haven't found a juice that I can use all day, and as such I like to change it around more frequently. Ever since I got my grand, the first few times I've had to recant the remaining juice. Now I only fill up about 3ml at a time.


That problem is solved if you have enough 6 ml bottles. You just store the half empty ones.
But, yes, many Reonauts swear by their Minis - the majority, however, go for the Grand as a first Reo. In the end, it is what works for you that counts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> That problem is solved if you have enough 6 ml bottles. You just store the half empty ones.
> But, yes, many Reonauts swear by their Minis - the majority, however, go for the Grand as a first Reo. In the end, it is what works for you that counts.


 
Indeed.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Alex i agree. Also would prefer the 3ml juice bottles. Where can i find the perfect battery for the mini as i only have vtc5s?


I think you only get the purple Efest 18500 1000 mAh, claiming 15A, around (VapeMob) locally. Bear in mind that you cannot go too low ohms (and thus high wattage) on these batteries compared to the VTC5, and the 18500 does not last nearly as long as the 18650. And the lower your resistance the shorter the battery last.


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> I think you only get the purple Efest 18500 1000 mAh, claiming 15A, around (VapeMob) locally. Bear in mind that you cannot go too low ohms (and thus high wattage) on these batteries compared to the VTC5, and the 18500 does not last nearly as long as the 18650. And the lower your resistance the shorter the battery last.


Okay a LP it is. Lol


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Loverly. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


Im about to pull a @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Im about to pull a @Silver


Ah, so the Reo is working its magic - I had to lower my nic. And how is the flavour?


----------



## Keyaam

Flavour is up there. Money well spent!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Flavour is up there. Money well spent!!


Coming from you that is great, for I know you are brutally honest about your vaping gear.


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Coming from you that is great, for I know you are brutally honest about your vaping gear.


I must say thank you to you for posting this thread. I based my purchase on that and got everything I needed to enjoy Reoville. Im officially a squonker and loving it.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

iKeyaam said:


> I must say thank you to you for posting this thread. I based my purchase on that and got everything I needed to enjoy Reoville. Im officially a squonker and loving it.


 
Yes bru, that mini looked awesome when you unwrapped it! I was thinking, hmm... If only 

Well done, and welcome...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Yes bru, that mini looked awesome when you unwrapped it! I was thinking, hmm... If only
> 
> Well done, and welcome...


I hope you know where this post is gonna end up?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kevkev

Lolol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Ladies and gents........ The search is over. 

Just got my LP Reo Mini thanks @shabbar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @Morne! looking forward to your Reo comments and BTW here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Morne said:


> Ladies and gents........ The search is over.
> 
> Just got my LP Reo Mini thanks @shabbar
> View attachment 9250


Congrats mate.  and welcome to Reoville! 

Tell us about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Morne said:


> Ladies and gents........ The search is over.
> 
> Just got my LP Reo Mini thanks @shabbar
> View attachment 9250


lekker man. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Ladies and gents........ The search is over.
> 
> Just got my LP Reo Mini thanks @shabbar
> View attachment 9250


Most welcome to Reoville. That black one sure is a beauty. Enjoy and let us know how the Mini vapes. Enjoy those Nicoticket juices as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats to all the new Reonauts!
Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Alex

Congrats @Morne  glad you came right.


----------



## Morne

Thanks all!!! Already feel a home here

Now just to get a good build.... Time to play!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Morne said:


> Ladies and gents........ The search is over.
> 
> Just got my LP Reo Mini thanks @shabbar
> View attachment 9250


 
anything to help a reonaut out , do let us know your first impressions !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Morne said:


> Thanks all!!! Already feel a home here
> 
> Now just to get a good build.... Time to play!


Welcome, have fun and send us pics and feedback on your ideal build/set up  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morne

@shabbar Thanks again!!
She is awesome! Great flavour, good vapour… I tight draw compared to my Kayfun, but loving it!!

Will be trying a few different builds during the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> @shabbar Thanks again!!
> She is awesome! Great flavour, good vapour… I tight draw compared to my Kayfun, but loving it!!
> 
> Will be trying a few different builds during the week.


Glad your initial impressions are good. Many make the air hole 1.5 mm, but maybe use it for a while before you take that step as making bigger is easy, but making smaller is a real pita.


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Glad your initial impressions are good. Many make the air hole 1.5 mm, but maybe use it for a while before you take that step as making bigger is easy, but making smaller is a real pita.


 
I was thinking of drilling it out but its such a nice draw that I dont want to spoil it. I have another bottom feeder i will experiment on first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@Andre can you add @Morne to the reo roll call tnks


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> @Andre can you add @Morne to the reo roll call tnks


His name has already been submitted to ECF. As soon as they publish the list and graphs again, I shall show it here. This is mentioned in this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> His name has already been submitted to ECF. As soon as they publish the list and graphs again, I shall show it here. This is mentioned in this post.


Thanks Andre  sorry i missed that lol


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Thanks Andre  sorry i missed that lol


No problem, I edit our local latest Roll Call post as things happen - so very easy to miss. But not to worry, I do not miss a Reonaut registration, touch wood!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> No problem, I edit our local latest Roll Call post as things happen - so very easy to miss. But not to worry, I do not miss a Reonaut registration, touch wood!



You do Reoville proud @Andre 

Dont worry, we are all right behind you watching as well and will help where we can

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

The wait goes on. Looks like she will only be her by late next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Lyle Abrahams said:


> The wait goes on. Looks like she will only be her by late next week



Waiting for a reo is most agonising

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

If tested a Reo today with a reomizer on it and there is like no airflow. Im that type of vaper that suckes a lot of air and blows big clouds. Is there a better reomizer with big air holes?


----------



## RIEFY

need to drill them holes bigger. or get a bf atty with afc

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

VapeSnow said:


> If tested a Reo today with a reomizer on it and there is like no airflow. Im that type of vaper that suckes a lot of air and blows big clouds. Is there a better reomizer with big air holes?


 
You can put whatever bottom fed atty you like on a Reo LP, don't have to use Reomizer - I did however drilled out the air hole on my RM2 for more air flow.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> If tested a Reo today with a reomizer on it and there is like no airflow. Im that type of vaper that suckes a lot of air and blows big clouds. Is there a better reomizer with big air holes?


You can make the air hole on the Reomizer2 bigger very easily - it is just brass. But there are also a lot of other atomizers you can use on a low profile Reo. Many take dual coils and have airflow control. So, totally customisable to suit your vaping style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

johan said:


> You can put whatever bottom fed atty you like on a Reo LP, don't have to use Reomizer - I did however drilled out the air hole on my RM2 for more air flow.


Thx. Ja i just love the look of the reomizer. If i get one ill drill the holes bigger. Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

VapeSnow said:


> If tested a Reo today with a reomizer on it and there is like no airflow. Im that type of vaper that suckes a lot of air and blows big clouds. Is there a better reomizer with big air holes?


I just got a bf Atomic with afc from @JakesSA it looks awesome. Busy with a build now, so can't comment yet, but have heard many good reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Morne said:


> I just got a bf Atomic with afc from @JakesSA it looks awesome. Busy with a build now, so can't comment yet, but have heard many good reviews.


Will you plz send me a pic when you are done with your setup.


----------



## Morne

VapeSnow said:


> Will you plz send me a pic when you are done with your setup.


Sure.... Will post on the reomizer thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Gone past Canada. Germany here we come!*

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @Grayz. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu
Reonauts in the making: @VapeSnow is seriously considering. Heard a rumour that @Marzuq is too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

I don't know of any other incoming apart from @Lyle Abrahams, @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I don't know of any other incoming apart from @Lyle Abrahams, @Andre.


No, @Grayz's Reo is definitely incoming. He has confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> No, @Grayz's Reo is definitely incoming. He has confirmed.


 
Thanks didn't notice he is expecting one.


----------



## RIEFY

I will be blessing @Marzuq tomorrow with his reo so another house hold

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will be blessing @Marzuq tomorrow with his reo so another house hold
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. Have asked ECF Reo forum to add him on their list. As soon as the new list is published, shall show here.


----------



## Silver

Amazing indeeed

There are only two states in America with more Reos than SA


----------



## Marzuq

Even one night's wait seems too long... Anxiously waiting for morning to come 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Even one night's wait seems too long... Anxiously waiting for morning to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Absolutely, hang in there.


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> Even one night's wait seems too long... Anxiously waiting for morning to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Its saturday afternoon already and no pics? I see a fine coming......


----------



## RIEFY

doesnt have it yet still in my possession

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marzuq

Everyone say hello to Anna





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq

Big up to the boys who made it possible.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Everyone say hello to Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi Anna. Most welcome to Reoville, @Marzuq. Enjoy and do tell us about it.


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> Everyone say hello to Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Many congratulations @Marzuq, many many happy vaping on that stunning beaut of yours! Here's your badge bud:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Very nice Reo @Marzuq, welcome to Reoville


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> Everyone say hello to Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Is the a silver vein?


----------



## RIEFY

copper

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

@Marzuq Congratulations on your new reo  

Welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut!

And don't forget to tell us about it! Or else I smell some fines coming your way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

At 0.8ohms it's a nice warm vape. Flavour is better. Chest hit is better. Definitely worth the spend... 
Happy to be part of the family 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq

Anna working her magic








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Anna working her magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Wow, she is overwhelming.


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> Anna working her magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
What did you fill her up with! Diesel?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

Vaping never tasted this good. Can't seem to put her down 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> Vaping never tasted this good. Can't seem to put her down
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Be careful. You might just pull a silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Marzuq !
Congrats on the new REO and welcome to Reoville. Enjoy your stay 
By the looks and sounds of it you are enjoying it already.

Wishing you many happy flavour-filled vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Thanks @Silver. No doubt making the move to reoville has been the smartest move yet 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats dude, Anna is beautiful 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## shabbar

congrats and welcome to reoville @Marzuq


----------



## Grayz

juices check , battery check , charger check , kanthol check , tools check , organic cotton check , REO..... patiently awaiting your arrival

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Grayz said:


> juices check , battery check , charger check , kanthol check , tools check , organic cotton check , REO..... patiently awaiting your arrival


 
The wait for the first reo is painful! 

But the vape experience (at least in my eyes) is second to none

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

so here a little update after my 4 days of reo fun..













28g A1-Kanthal. 2mm ID. producing 0.9ohms.
honestly my sweet spot sits at about 0.7ohms.

what i find is that with the reo the flavours are sharper. flavours i didnt like before seem to taste better now. VM -Lee before tasted like nothing to me but now that i get all the aromas its an absolute awesome all day vape.
Building coils have never been so easy. It has to be the easiest coil build and assembly. it took me 3 minutes from starting to building a coil to producing huge white clouds.
the only thing that i can say is that batteries dont last lol. neither does juice. i leave the house with a full 3ml and by the time i get home from work at 4pm i have used up 6ml... chain vaper??

on the whole. the reo mini is by far the best of all the mods i have used. i will most definitely look into getting Anna a sibling to keep her company  (now what else can i sell to get me another reo mini)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos and writeup @Marzuq !
The Grand will give you double the juice and more than double the battery capacity
That said, i also love my Mini. Just feels so good in the hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Congratulations @Marzuq !!!


----------



## Marzuq

Thanks @capetocuba 
Yes @Silver. the mini is an awesome fit in my hand. especially to squonk n drive lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> so here a little update after my 4 days of reo fun..
> 
> 
> View attachment 9617
> 
> View attachment 9618
> 
> View attachment 9619
> 
> View attachment 9620
> 
> View attachment 9621
> 
> 
> 28g A1-Kanthal. 2mm ID. producing 0.9ohms.
> honestly my sweet spot sits at about 0.7ohms.
> 
> what i find is that with the reo the flavours are sharper. flavours i didnt like before seem to taste better now. VM -Lee before tasted like nothing to me but now that i get all the aromas its an absolute awesome all day vape.
> Building coils have never been so easy. It has to be the easiest coil build and assembly. it took me 3 minutes from starting to building a coil to producing huge white clouds.
> the only thing that i can say is that batteries dont last lol. neither does juice. i leave the house with a full 3ml and by the time i get home from work at 4pm i have used up 6ml... chain vaper??
> 
> on the whole. the reo mini is by far the best of all the mods i have used. i will most definitely look into getting Anna a sibling to keep her company  (now what else can i sell to get me another reo mini)


Great coiling, you have settled in very quickly with Anna. No doubt she needs a partner. Agree with you, I have yet to come across an atomizer easier than the Reomizer2. Enjoy, and 6 ml in a working day in but average methinks.


----------



## Marzuq

Awesome @Andre.. now i feel alot better about the 9ml i use for the day lol


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> Awesome @Andre.. now i feel alot better about the 9ml i use for the day lol


I'm vaping both 9mg & 12mg and I think yesterday I vaped more than 10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

the 12mg is a harsh hit for me. i like my 6mg. can vape for longer. i started vaping on a 18mg and worked my down to 6mg.


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> the 12mg is a harsh hit for me. i like my 6mg. can vape for longer. i started vaping on a 18mg and worked my down to 6mg.


I went down to 6mg late last week, but only on my drippers. I'm not ready to go that low on my Reo and Russian yet! I keep convincing myself I get better value when the nic content is higher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams, @DoC, @VapeSnow and Johan du Toit (not a member). We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit
Not Reonauts anymore: Gizmonic (@Gizmo), @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris 
Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nooby

Thanks Andre for the updates.. Germany, here we come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams, @DoC, @VapeSnow and Johan du Toit (not a member). We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread.


 
100% spot on... the above mentioned REO's have just been shipped due to waiting for one of the choices to be made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks again @Andre for always keeping this up to date and communicating it to us!

Super fantastic to see the households growing so well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Hey there I've been running around so much I haven't had time to check on my post will be doing so tomorrow fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Postage is always such a hassle.  tracked my parcel and she left Texas on the 15th of this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Postage is always such a hassle.  tracked my parcel and she left Texas on the 15th of this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there.....


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Hang in there.....



That's all I can do hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Lyle Abrahams said:


> That's all I can do hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah waiting is the worst. patience isnt a package waiter's friend


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Marzuq said:


> yeah waiting is the worst. patience isnt a package waiter's friend




That's def for sure. But suffer we must. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Lyle Abrahams said:


> That's def for sure. But suffer we must.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

the wait makes it all the more worthwhile.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Marzuq said:


> the wait makes it all the more worthwhile.



For me I believe the awesomeness of the device makes that wait all worth while LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

@Andre can you please register Imtiaaz. He is not on ECIGSSA. He might join at a later stage to show off his gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Oupa said:


> @Andre can you please register Imtiaaz. He is not on ECIGSSA. He might join at a later stage to show off his gear.


you beat me to it 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa

@Cape vaping supplies did you sort the brother out with one of your award winning coils yet?


----------



## RIEFY

Oupa said:


> @Cape vaping supplies did you sort the brother out with one of your award winning coils yet?


waiting for him

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> waiting for him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
seems like Immie is making calls everywhere to hook up coils


----------



## Oupa

That man is desperate for a vape on his Reo... I told him to just do an ugly coil himself so long. Nothing wrong with ugly coils, I don't have time for pretty


----------



## RIEFY

Oupa said:


> That man is desperate for a vape on his Reo... I told him to just do an ugly coil himself so long. Nothing wrong with ugly coils, I don't have time for pretty


he said you were going to build his coil last night. he was actually smoking cigs last week. after this weekend vaping on my mini just closed the deal for him

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> he said you were going to build his coil last night. he was actually smoking cigs last week. after this weekend vaping on my mini just closed the deal for him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Looks like your mini closes lots of deals!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

Lol! I tried to make time... just couldn't get to it. Even my own coil is overdue for a rebuild!


----------



## Marzuq

Oupa said:


> That man is desperate for a vape on his Reo... I told him to just do an ugly coil himself so long. Nothing wrong with ugly coils, I don't have time for pretty


LOL i like my good looking presentation. but u r right. started on an ugly coil and it was superb all the same.
told him to make a turn later


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

True Sharief it just pushed me over the edge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre is on his way overseas so I will register @IMMIE for him.


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

And I def will cause I cant wait anymore, but need to get back in to the swing of building my own


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Cool Thanks


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> he said you were going to build his coil last night. he was actually smoking cigs last week. after this weekend vaping on my mini just closed the deal for him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


thought he was off the cigs and hitting the nautilus. did a 0.8ohm coil build for him last night. will hear today what he thinks bout it


----------



## DoC

Add me to the list....     

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## DoC

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nice  welcome to reoville


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Why thank you good sir

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome doc hope you enjoy your new toy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Welcome doc hope you enjoy your new toy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanx brother. Now to get some vtc 5s...these efest will do for now but I need some sonys

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## DoC

Iv been using this thing forv2 hours. Already wanting to sell my Cana for another one lol 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

DoC said:


> Iv been using this thing forv2 hours. Already wanting to sell my Cana for another one lol
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
these reos are addictive bro. once you have 1 you start planning how to get more...


----------



## Silver

DoC said:


> View attachment 10223
> 
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
Welcome @DoC !
Your REO looks fantastic

PS - @Andre , who updates the Reo Roll Call is overseas at the moment. I'm sure he will update the Roll Call when he gets back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Silver said:


> Welcome @DoC !
> Your REO looks fantastic
> 
> PS - @Andre , who updates the Reo Roll Call is overseas at the moment. I'm sure he will update the Roll Call when he gets back.


Thanks so much @Silver. Always appreciate your posts. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Welcome @DoC !
> Your REO looks fantastic
> 
> PS - @Andre , who updates the Reo Roll Call is overseas at the moment. I'm sure he will update the Roll Call when he gets back.


 
@DoC and @VapeSnow are on the list!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoC

Rob Fisher said:


> @DoC and @VapeSnow are on the list!


Thanx to you Rob we are.... 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> @Andre can you please register Imtiaaz. He is not on ECIGSSA. He might join at a later stage to show off his gear.


Shall do. That is @IMMIE? Most welcome to Reoville @IMMIE, enjoy and shout if you have questions. Do post a picture of your Reo in the Reo Mail thread when you have the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Andre said:


> Shall do. That is @IMMIE? Most welcome to Reoville @IMMIE, enjoy and shout if you have questions. Do post a picture of your Reo in the Reo Mail thread when you have the time.


Thanks buddy. Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @zadiac. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC.
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris, @VapeSnow 
Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Germanyyyyy, we're coming for yoooooou!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

I think the Germans are stressing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> I think the Germans are stressing


 
And so they should!


----------



## Nooby

Germany, you might of won the Cup, but we going to kick your @$$ with the Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @zadiac. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC.
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris, @VapeSnow
> Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?


 This wait has stressed me out. My package tracking is stated as still in transit and I'm not in the country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @zadiac. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC.
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris, @VapeSnow
> Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?


 
Another household today will be @Angie Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lyle Abrahams said:


> This wait has stressed me out. My package tracking is stated as still in transit and I'm not in the country
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are yours coming from Reosmods via ordinary post?


----------



## Yiannaki

at the rate we're going i think we'll hit 100 by the end of the year!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Are yours coming from Reosmods via ordinary post?



One of my mates sent it to me From Texas. As I left there before it arrived. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Another household today will be @Angie Andre.


Shall do, thanks. Just read that thread in the classifieds. Congrats @Angie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

@Andre 
My mate bought a Reo from Reomods. He received it last week, but he is not a forum member. Can we add him to the list? His name is Anderton Smith


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> @Andre
> My mate bought a Reo from Reomods. He received it last week, but he is not a forum member. Can we add him to the list? His name is Anderton Smith


Yes, we can. And I shall add him. Thanks for letting us know.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Angie

> Another household today will be @Angie Andre.


 
@johan thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @zadiac. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC.
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris, @VapeSnow
> Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?


 
I'm waiting, but I can't say that I'm waiting quietly. I've finished with the nails. I'm now on the finger bones...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

How do I get my name here haha? I have a reo grand lp copper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> How do I get my name here haha? I have a reo grand lp copper


Your name is there, second to last on the list.


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @zadiac. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC.
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris, @VapeSnow
> Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?


 
does every reo you own count or does you name only qualify once?


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams and @zadiac. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC.
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @PeterHarris, @VapeSnow
> Reonauts in the making: Not that I know of?


 
does every reo you own count or does you name only qualify once?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> does every reo you own count or does you name only qualify once?


Its a count of reo households as far as I know so even if you have 5 reos you only registered once.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> Its a count of reo households as far as I know so even if you have 5 reos you only registered once.


 
yeah thats what i thought.
what if my house it divided into 3.?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> does every reo you own count or does you name only qualify once?


 
Per household. So even a husband and wife who are both Reonauts it only counts as one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Per household. So even a husband and wife who are both Reonauts it only counts as one.


 
i see. 
is there a list of total reos per country?
just to get an idea of who is really in the lead where actual count of reo mods are concerned


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> i see.
> is there a list of total reos per country?
> just to get an idea of who is really in the lead where actual count of reo mods are concerned


 
Check out the REO Roll Call thread on ECF
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call-237.html
They keep it updated by country and by state in America.

Number of households
US - 823
Outside US - 469

Of that 469,
Italy - 154
Germany - 97
*South Africa - 72*
Canada - 62
France - 17
Australia - 13
UK - 11


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> i see.
> is there a list of total reos per country?
> just to get an idea of who is really in the lead where actual count of reo mods are concerned


 
Just to clarify @Marzuq , these are households, not the number of Reos.
Many households have multiple Reos, so the actual number of Reos is likely to be much larger.


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Just to clarify @Marzuq , these are households, not the number of Reos.
> Many households have multiple Reos, so the actual number of Reos is likely to be much larger.


yeah thanks @Silver. i realise the actual reo count will be much higher. this is why i thought it would be useful and interesting to see what the actual numbers comparison between countries would look like.


----------



## Silver

I think with 72 households, South Africa is punching well above it's weight in terms of Reo households.

I have to say that the reason I think this is the case is first and foremost, @Andre - our local "Reo pioneer". Followed by this forum and more recently the resellers of Reos locally (VM and VapeMob). 

We are the third largest country outside America
And within America, there are only two states with more households than us (Texas 82 and California 76)
Interestingly, Maine, where the REO is produced, has relatively few Reo households (26)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

1 Reo per House hold


----------



## NickT

Please don't take offence to my following question...

Can someone please link me to a thread where you explain just why a REO is the be all and end all of Vaping. I do believe all of you that say it's the shizznizz, but I just can't see it. I can't see how it could be better than, for example a 100w box (yes I know its a mech) , or a 26650 full copper mod etc etc.

Please understand that I'm not asking this out of disrespect, I genuinely want to understand. I have some cash to burn at the moment, and can easily afford a LP REO Grand with all the bells and whistles(if there are any) etc. But with that same amount of cash, I could buy a pretty sick as testicles authentic copper mech mod and dripper.

Help!!!


----------



## Silver

NickT said:


> Please don't take offence to my following question...
> 
> Can someone please link me to a thread where you explain just why a REO is the be all and end all of Vaping. I do believe all of you that say it's the shizznizz, but I just can't see it. I can't see how it could be better than, for example a 100w box (yes I know its a mech) , or a 26650 full copper mod etc etc.
> 
> Please understand that I'm not asking this out of disrespect, I genuinely want to understand. I have some cash to burn at the moment, and can easily afford a LP REO Grand with all the bells and whistles(if there are any) etc. But with that same amount of cash, I could buy a pretty sick as testicles authentic copper mech mod and dripper.
> 
> Help!!!


 
Standby @NickT 
I will see if I can assemble some previous threads and posts for you


----------



## Silver

Hi @NickT - I will respond in a newly created thread "Why Should I consider a Reo"
This is not really the right place to be having this discussion since it focuses on the roll call

Please visit my response here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.4987/#post-110642

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

[/QUOTE]

Booya!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @ET

I'll say it again - I find it quite remarkable just how well the South African REO households compare against other countries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Add me to the ranks. Acquired MurderDoll's project Reo.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

O ja, I forgot about his


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> Add me to the ranks. Acquired MurderDoll's project Reo.


Congrats @huffnpuff !
Wish you all the best with it


----------



## MurderDoll

huffnpuff said:


> Add me to the ranks. Acquired MurderDoll's project Reo.


Enjoy it bud. 

Looking forward to seeing your finished project on it. 

On a side note. You own the most unique REO in existence. 

Its not a SL and its not a standard grand. It's a Lightened. Lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Silver said:


> Congrats @huffnpuff !
> Wish you all the best with it


Thanx, been chain-vaping since I got it yesterday, and both thumbs a bit tender today.....squonkers thumb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Per household. So even a husband and wife who are both Reonauts it only counts as one.


if im not mistaken each owner constitutes a household. and there fore we register each name. for example oupa and christel are both registered but they live in the same house???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Per household. So even a husband and wife who are both Reonauts it only counts as one.


if im not mistaken each owner constitutes a household. and there fore we register each name. for example oupa and christel are both registered but they live in the same house???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if im not mistaken each owner constitutes a household. and there fore we register each name. for example oupa and christel are both registered but they live in the same house???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
CVS - my understanding is that a husband and wife that both have Reos that live in the same house is treated as 1 household. But I assume this is sometimes not adhered to strictly.


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Add me to the ranks. Acquired MurderDoll's project Reo.


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Will add you to the official Roll Call.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if im not mistaken each owner constitutes a household. and there fore we register each name. for example oupa and christel are both registered but they live in the same house???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


For South Africa I have always counted the Reo owners and registered as such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> For South Africa I have always counted the Reo owners and registered as such.


 
Thanks for clarifying @Andre -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

So we are growing nicely


----------



## johan

huffnpuff said:


> Add me to the ranks. Acquired MurderDoll's project Reo.


 
Many congratulations @huffnpuff, we need a photo in the Reo Mail thread, please bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Many congratulations @huffnpuff, we need a photo in the Reo Mail thread, please bud.


Or else he's gonna get a t shirt. Right @johan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Or else he's gonna get a t shirt. Right @johan?


T-shirt and a cap.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Or else he's gonna get a t shirt. Right @johan?


T-shirt and a cap.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery. Correct me if wrong, but think those are the ones on the way to @Lyle Abrahams, @zadiac, @huffnpuff and @BigB. We are waiting with them and looking forward to their reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Elmarie, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @VapeSnow 
Reonauts in the making: @Snape of Vape, @MarkK (joking of course).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Golf

Andre im hurt iv never received a Reo badge


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Andre im hurt iv never received a Reo badge


That is a gross oversight on my part. Please accept my most humble apologies. Here is your badge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

The Golf said:


> Andre im hurt iv never received a Reo badge


 
I'm at fault here, you most probably got yours while I was wasting time in China. My sincere apologies bud. Here is your badge





*Once again, my apologies* @The Golf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Lol no stress thought no1 loved me

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Finally and there she be! Please meet Kyūkyoku no. Sorry for the pic my phone is a bit taaaaatttttiiii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Finally and there she be! Please meet Kyukyoku no. Sorry for the pic my phone is a bit taaaaatttttiiii


 
I did a Google search using the REO's name and all I could find was this Sushi named the same name?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Rob Fisher said:


> I did a Google search using the REO's name and all I could find was this Sushi named the same name?
> 
> View attachment 11303



It means ultimate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lyle Abrahams said:


> It means ultimate


 
Ahhhhhhh! That would make much more sense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ah, at last. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre please Add @emqube he recieved his reo monday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Andre please Add @emqube he recieved his reo monday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks shall do. Congrats @emqube - looking forward to see your Reo in the Reo Mail thread and officially welcoming you to Reoville.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Ah, at last. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


Thanks I most def will


----------



## Tom

its a bit of a dilemma for me....I would like to register my Reo. But the question is for which country??? Springbok or Bundesadler?

My vaping heart is South African, my home is Germany. I also don't really participate in german forums, only FB groups. On introduction in ECF I spread the word that I am from Germany...

@Andre and all othe Reonauts...where to from here?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> its a bit of a dilemma for me....I would like to register my Reo. But the question is for which country??? Springbok or Bundesadler?
> 
> My vaping heart is South African, my home is Germany. I also don't really participate in german forums, only FB groups. On introduction in ECF I spread the word that I am from Germany...
> 
> @Andre and all othe Reonauts...where to from here?


 
Easy answer!


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> its a bit of a dilemma for me....I would like to register my Reo. But the question is for which country??? Springbok or Bundesadler?
> 
> My vaping heart is South African, my home is Germany. I also don't really participate in german forums, only FB groups. On introduction in ECF I spread the word that I am from Germany...
> 
> @Andre and all othe Reonauts...where to from here?


 
SA @Tom, follow your vaping heart
and you do attend vape meets here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

@Tom, you now live in Germany. So imo you should register the Reo household there. As much as I would have liked you to register as a SA household, logic and honesty do dictate otherwise?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> @Tom, you now live in Germany. So imo you should register the Reo household there. As much as I would have liked you to register as a SA household, logic and honesty do dictate otherwise?


yeah, thats exactly why I have this dilemma. and I fully agree with you.


----------



## johan

Germany *97*, South Africa *84* - Germany must be afraid, very afraid!
We only need 13 more new Reo households and we are level

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Germany will be toast real soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## andro

Why dont we do a reo count for amount of reo in za? Can be fun ( not household but real devices)


----------



## Oupa

Already started @andro ... see here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/list-of-reoville-residents.4470/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery - you know who you are - we are waiting with you and looking forward to seeing you reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.
We now have more Reo households than any one State in the USA! And are fast overhauling Germany.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes 
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith,
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @VapeSnow, @Chop007

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## kevkev

WOW, 10 to go to beat ze Germans! Awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robert Howes

Another one for SA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> Another one for SA
> View attachment 12136


Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us about it. You are on the list as RobHowes.


----------



## Silver

Super

Thanks for the update @Andre

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Rob Fisher

The meteoric rise in REO in SA can be ascribed to our very own @Andre who was very patient with us non-believers! Thanks Andre you rock!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The meteoric rise in REO in SA can be ascribed to our very own @Andre who was very patient with us non-believers! Thanks Andre you rock!


 
Thanks Skipper. Fortunately the product does speak for itself and with so many Reonauts in Reoville in South Africa now, all I do is try to keep score whilst you and all the other Reonauts and Vapour Mountain spread the magic.

And let me use this opportunity to apologize to all those Reonaughts/Reonots out there who we subjected to the hard sell. I, for one, tend to become over enthusiastic and not take criticism of the Reo too well. Shall do my utmost to be more restrained in future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> And let me use this opportunity to apologize to all those Reonaughts/Reonots out there who we subjected to the hard sell. I, for one, tend to become over enthusiastic and not take criticism of the Reo too well. Shall do my utmost to be more restrained in future.


 
Hehehe... I will try and do the same... but no promises! And I will attempt to REO Photo bomb as many times as possible!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

That could be a great new thread @Rob Fisher ... REO Photo Bombers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> That could be a great new thread @Rob Fisher ... REO Photo Bombers!


 
My thoughts exactly! I was gonna wait till I have a few more and start a thread!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I share @Rob Fisher 's sentiments fully regarding @Andre's pioneering Reo discovery and subsequent guidance to many of us

@Andre guided me very patiently on my journey to the Reo
(admittedly, it took me much longer than others 

But @Andre, I hope you realise that we are all watching you very closely now -
The day you find something else to replace you Reos, it will be the news of the year.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

NickT said:


> Please don't take offence to my following question...
> 
> Can someone please link me to a thread where you explain just why a REO is the be all and end all of Vaping. I do believe all of you that say it's the shizznizz, but I just can't see it. I can't see how it could be better than, for example a 100w box (yes I know its a mech) , or a 26650 full copper mod etc etc.
> 
> Please understand that I'm not asking this out of disrespect, I genuinely want to understand. I have some cash to burn at the moment, and can easily afford a LP REO Grand with all the bells and whistles(if there are any) etc. But with that same amount of cash, I could buy a pretty sick as testicles authentic copper mech mod and dripper.
> 
> Help!!!


 
Hey Nick

I wouldn't say the Reo is the be all and end all of vaping, but once you've experienced the convenience of the Reo, you'll understand. I was sceptical too in the beginning, but decided to take the plunge and do it.
I have the Reo Grand LP and a 100W Sigelei and I tell you I love them both. The Reo is convenient in the sense that you don't have to drip, which makes her perfect for driving and at work if you don't want to stop and drip. I can tell you that she hits better than my mech. It looks like the batteries in the Reo also seem to last longer. I haven't tested,but I guess she has a lower voltage drop.
The Sigelei is really an awesome product and I'm not sorry I got her. She is my go to vaping device at home where I don't mind dripping.
I also like a nice warm vape and both the Reo and the Siglei 100W give me that.
Hope this answers your question at least partially.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Hey Nick
> 
> I wouldn't say the Reo is the be all and end all of vaping, but once you've experienced the convenience of the Reo, you'll understand. I was sceptical too in the beginning, but decided to take the plunge and do it.
> I have the Reo Grand LP and a 100W Sigelei and I tell you I love them both. The Reo is convenient in the sense that you don't have to drip, which makes her perfect for driving and at work if you don't want to stop and drip. I can tell you that she hits better than my mech. It looks like the batteries in the Reo also seem to last longer. I haven't tested,but I guess she has a lower voltage drop.
> The Sigelei is really an awesome product and I'm not sorry I got her. She is my go to vaping device at home where I don't mind dripping.
> I also like a nice warm vape and both the Reo and the Siglei 100W give me that.
> Hope this answers your question at least partially.


Glad you are enjoying your Reo. Yeah, the voltage drop with the gold plated contacts is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some of the Reos are still on their way for delivery - you know who you are - we are waiting with you and looking forward to seeing you reporting for duty in the Reo Mail thread. Badges will be awarded then - by our official badger @johan.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @@Robert Howes
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith,
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @VapeSnow, @Chop007

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks @Andre 8 more to overtake ze Germans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Come in guys. We can at least beat the Germans. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> Come in guys. We can at least beat the Germans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I'll be adding myself here very soon...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Heckers

My White Reo Grand has gone to @Al3x

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> I'll be adding myself here very soon...


Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total).






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith,
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @VapeSnow, @Chop007 (@VapeSnow is returning shortly - yippee!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Looking at this now, we're not far behind the Italians at all. With our growth rate of reo households, soon they will be left in the dust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith,
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @VapeSnow, @Chop007 (@VapeSnow is returning shortly - yippee!)


Cant wait to join the Reonauts team again!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Lee

I've been busted by @Andre for "sneaking" a Reo from you guys....... time to "fess" up!
Reo Grand with RM 2 copper vein....... on order a Reo Grand LP Metallic red!
Oh! And the fantastic Mr. @Rob Fisher has organized a couple of cyclones!

So to avoid a big hoo ha, I congratulate myself. Admittedly, for once I made a good choice on a great mod!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lee said:


> I've been busted by @Andre for "sneaking" a Reo from you guys....... time to "fess" up!
> Reo Grand with RM 2 copper vein....... on order a Reo Grand LP Metallic red!
> Oh! And the fantastic Mr. @Rob Fisher has organized a couple of cyclones!
> 
> So to avoid a big hoo ha, I congratulate myself. Admittedly, for once I made a good choice on a great mod!



Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> I've been busted by @Andre for "sneaking" a Reo from you guys....... time to "fess" up!
> Reo Grand with RM 2 copper vein....... on order a Reo Grand LP Metallic red!
> Oh! And the fantastic Mr. @Rob Fisher has organized a couple of cyclones!
> 
> So to avoid a big hoo ha, I congratulate myself. Admittedly, for once I made a good choice on a great mod!


Hah, and you will be the first South African with a Reomizer 5. Congrats @Lee really looking forward to welcome you in Reoville. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Oupa

Correction @Andre ... @vaalboy owns one if I remember correctly from the first pre order. We have a couple in stock and have been naughty not to add them on our website yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

Oupa said:


> Correction @Andre ... @vaalboy owns one if I remember correctly from the first pre order. We have a couple in stock and have been naughty not to add them on our website yet.


Thanks @Rob Fisher & @Andre !
Yes @Oupa... very frikkin naughty!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Correction @Andre ... @vaalboy owns one if I remember correctly from the first pre order. We have a couple in stock and have been naughty not to add them on our website yet.


Ah, thanks, @vaalboy needs a fine for not doing a review on that. Yes, you better load those on your web site.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks, @vaalboy needs a fine for not doing a review on that. Yes, you better load those on your web site.


Btw @Andre, how do you know about the RM5?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lee said:


> Btw @Andre, how do you know about the RM5?



@Andre knows everything about REO!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre knows everything about REO!



Indeed, and what @Andre has forgotten, most of us are still learning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Btw @Andre, how do you know about the RM5?


From your post about the metallic red above in conjunction with this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reosmods-pre-order-round-2.5632/page-7#post-127826, my dear Watson.


----------



## johan

LOL Sherlock Holmes! ... I mean @Andre.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

If I got it right the following peeps should be receiving Reos in the not too distant future: @Moist, @pimcowboy, @Lee, @Antonius Scheid, @Mklops, @Frostbite and HRH of @vaalboy. That would bring our count to 98, and one ahead of Germany at this time! 
Any objections if I register these on the ECF Reo forum so long?
Then we still have to find out who is *Ridwaan Akhalwaya *on this forum, if at all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> If I got it right the following peeps should be receiving Reos in the not too distant future: @Moist, @pimcowboy, @Lee, @Antonius Scheid, @Mklops, @Frostbite and HRH of @vaalboy. That would bring our count to 98, and one ahead of Germany at this time!
> Any objections if I register these on the ECF Reo forum so long?
> Then we still have to find out who is *Ridwaan Akhalwaya *on this forum, if at all.



I'm sure no would mind if the new households are registered. I like the idea of seeing us ahead of ze germans


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> If I got it right the following peeps should be receiving Reos in the not too distant future: @Moist, @pimcowboy, @Lee, @Antonius Scheid, @Mklops, @Frostbite and HRH of @vaalboy. That would bring our count to 98, and one ahead of Germany at this time!
> Any objections if I register these on the ECF Reo forum so long?
> Then we still have to find out who is *Ridwaan Akhalwaya *on this forum, if at all.


Correction detective @Andre !
Lee has a REO! No objections.... I just want my stinking badges!!


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Correction detective @Andre !
> Lee has a REO! No objections.... I just want my stinking badges!!


My goodness, how did I miss that! Did you show us a picture and report for duty in the Reo Mail thread?


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> My goodness, how did I miss that! Did you show us a picture and report for duty in the Reo Mail thread?


Lol! No picture & I haven't reported for duty yet, sir!
I'll post a pic shortly...


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Lol! No picture & I haven't reported for duty yet, sir!
> I'll post a pic shortly...


Ah, well in that case I can congratulate you so long, but you can only become a full citizen and get a badge once you have thus reported for duty


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are officially the second biggest population of REO's outside the USA now! One more country to go and that's Italy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Big up SA!! That's showing them. Now set our eye on the new target... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## steve

yesssss !


----------



## Silver

This is wonderful!

All sights set on Italy now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pimcowboy

No objection by me! Happy to join !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Whoop whoop we overtook the Germans, oooooh Titaleeeeeuw, we're coming for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

awesome man. congrats
i do however think @imtiaaz.ganief also has a rm5


----------



## Frostbite

Hi @Oupa when will the new order be landing more or less ? I swear I'm dying over here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Hopeful for early next week... will post update in VM sub forum as soon as they land.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Of course some of the new names are anxiously waiting for delivery so they can report for duty in the Reo Mail thread and be awarded their badges. Please shout if I have missed anyone. Think I have missed @pimcowboy's dad?







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @TylerD, @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Of course some of the new names are anxiously waiting for delivery so they can report for duty in the Reo Mail thread and be awarded their badges. Please shout if I have missed anyone. Think I have missed @pimcowboy's dad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @TylerD, @Cape vaping supplies


Italy is going down. Thanks for keeping us up to date as always @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Italy, you better watch out! SA is on its way 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Of course some of the new names are anxiously waiting for delivery so they can report for duty in the Reo Mail thread and be awarded their badges. Please shout if I have missed anyone. Think I have missed @pimcowboy's dad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @TylerD, @Cape vaping supplies


I will add myself today as soon as it arrives! My Dad can be added but he wont be on the forums, not hes vibe! Yay Im so amped to vape my Reo!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @TylerD, @Cape vaping supplies, @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Incredible - thanks for the update @Andre 
Italy, here we come


----------



## vaalboy

We should be closing in on the Italians by now?


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> We should be closing in on the Italians by now?


Still some way to go. Will update soon.


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Of course some of the new names are anxiously waiting for delivery so they can report for duty in the Reo Mail thread and be awarded their badges. Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos 
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @Cape vaping supplies, @VapeSnow, @eviltoy, @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

we are on the rise. Italy here we come


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre for the update

The Italians need to be worried.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Me Me Me!


----------



## El Capitan

And me!


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Me Me Me!





El Capitan said:


> And me!


You are both on the list already.....check above.


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY 
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @Cape vaping supplies (@RIEFY), @VapeSnow, @eviltoy, @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Only 28 more REO's to go! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @Cape vaping supplies (@RIEFY), @VapeSnow, @eviltoy, @Frostbite,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

thanks for awesome update, time to take Italians down!

Maybe time to join ECF as well


----------



## abdul

suggestion, can we maybe create a count for SA on provincial level?
Just to see how many households per province


----------



## Andre

abdul said:


> suggestion, can we maybe create a count for SA on provincial level?
> Just to see how many households per province


Would be nice, but not so easy. Not all listed Reonauts are members and some members are not active on the forum. Even this count is just an approximation - quite a few Reonauts out there that are not members and not listed.


----------



## abdul

Andre said:


> Would be nice, but not so easy. Not all listed Reonauts are members and some members are not active on the forum. Even this count is just an approximation - quite a few Reonauts out there that are not members and not listed.


we need to get them active then, lol. maybe a start would be to get roll call for active members?


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Me.too.me.too.lol 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

How.do i list ?


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> How.do i list ?
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


You are on the list!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

haha cool bananas, thanks @Andre.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, Elmarie, @Chop007, @Cape vaping supplies (@RIEFY), @VapeSnow, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow we are really close to being the biggest REO Country outside the USA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

@Andre please remove me off list as I have sold both my Reos. I have a homegrown wooden bf mod coming in soon ... watch this space


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> @Andre please remove me off list as I have sold both my Reos. I have a homegrown wooden bf mod coming in soon ... watch this space


Shall do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Was looking at these older threads and saw that we were last 14 households away from Italy - and becoming the biggest Reo household country outside of the US.

I know the Reos are becoming much harder to track now with so many Reonauts, so if you are a Reonaut and you are reading this and you are not on the list that Andre posted a few posts above, please report in here so you can be counted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul

i think by next week we should have a lekker big count increase

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Was looking at these older threads and saw that we were last 14 households away from Italy - and becoming the biggest Reo household country outside of the US.
> 
> I know the Reos are becoming much harder to track now with so many Reonauts, so if you are a Reonaut and you are reading this and you are not on the list that Andre posted a few posts above, please report in here so you can be counted.


@Tyron Sale and @baardbek have been added to the list. Shall update after the upcoming VM round.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DoubleD

I hope I'm #155  Probably not but I cant stop thinking about a possible Reo coming my way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

@Andre i also sold my reo


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> @Andre i also sold my reo


So noted, thanks.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Hi all I am happy to announce I have just joined reoville. Please welcome "Isabella". Thanks must be given to @Rotten_Bunny for the great deal!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Benjamin Cripps - nice looking Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Awesome stuff @Benjamin Cripps let us know your first impressions.


----------



## johan

Very welcome @Benjamin Cripps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Thanks all! Already loving it! Now i need to find some other bf atties!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Thanks all! Already loving it! Now i need to find some other bf atties!



Kindly post a pic or 2 in the Reo Mail thread so that we can award you with the official Reo badge.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Done @johan. Sorry I thought this was the correct thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Hi all I am happy to announce I have just joined reoville. Please welcome "Isabella". Thanks must be given to @Rotten_Bunny for the great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we are most happy to welcome you and Isabella. Shall add your name to the list, thank you.


----------



## Oupa

This list should have changed quite a bit by now? @Andre


----------



## Rob Fisher

It has indeed! South Africa just moved to the number 1 REO country outside the USA!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JW Flynn

nice!!! when are you getting your shares in the company, roflmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa

woohoo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

YAY! Great news


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> This list should have changed quite a bit by now? @Andre


Shall update with ECF data as soon as available. We do not catch all Reo households, but that is to somewhat counterbalanced by the few that leave Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

tmm said:


> Really, who cares? Just enjoy your Reo
> 
> @Matthee.. is is really necessary to post every single goddamn week on ECF about new za users. The less saturated the better. You've discovered the Reo, congratulations, now just vape it.



tmm I don't know who you are, but you are looking for k#k!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## VapeSnow

tmm said:


> Really, who cares? Just enjoy your Reo
> 
> @Matthee.. is it really necessary to post every single goddamn week on ECF about new za users. The less saturated the better. You've discovered the Reo, congratulations, now just vape it.


Buddy go play with your youself. We dont have time for children.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

tmm said:


> Really, who cares? Just enjoy your Reo
> 
> @Matthee.. is it really necessary to post every single goddamn week on ECF about new za users. The less saturated the better. You've discovered the Reo, congratulations, now just vape it.


Go back to your cave MF!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Your first post and you are already attacking one of our respected members. Who are you to come out of the blue and be an assh0le on the forum?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

tmm said:


> Really, who cares? Just enjoy your Reo
> 
> @Matthee.. is it really necessary to post every single goddamn week on ECF about new za users. The less saturated the better. You've discovered the Reo, congratulations, now just vape it.


I am not the originator of that thread on ECF, but I contribute to it gladly and with the blessing of the named SA Reonauts and that forum. If you peruse the threads on the ECF Reoville forum, I presume you are a Reonaut? Do you want your name on the Roll Call? Why do you find it embarrassing? What do you mean by "the less saturated the better"?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

tmm said:


> I'm not trolling. It's a legitimate question - what is the point
> 
> And moreover, for people who want to be counted, why can't they do it themselves? It's a bit embarrassing being a South African and seeing that ECF roll call thread



No boet whatever you going to say after your first k#k post its not going to gel with me - if you are embarrassed about something its surely not because you are a South African and seeing your name on the ECF roll call, and if so well ..... tough sh$t.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

tmm said:


> Really, who cares? Just enjoy your Reo
> 
> @Matthee.. is it really necessary to post every single goddamn week on ECF about new za users. The less saturated the better. You've discovered the Reo, congratulations, now just vape it.


And you are?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

johan said:


> No boet whatever you going to say after your first k#k post its not going to gel with me - if you are embarrassed about something its surely not because you are a South African and seeing your name on the ECF roll call, and if so well ..... tough sh$t.


I believe we wont here from him again. He is not getting attention at home. All i have to say is he is rude and we dont need ppl like that on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow

And please @Andre that let that guy get to you. If you want to post every day on ECF about SA Reonauts then go ahead. I think it is great and have no problem with it and believe nobody else has a problem. Dont stop spreading the Reo love.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

What a tool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

tmm said:


> Hate on me, it's cool - I didn't expect less, but this little culture you're creating will backfire. It's one thing to share knowledge, it's quite another to garner unnecessary attention


@tmm, I have asked you a couple of questions above, kindly have the courtesy to respond.
And please explain what do you mean by "garner unnecessary attention"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

tmm said:


> Hate on me, it's cool - I didn't expect less, but this little culture you're creating will backfire. It's one thing to share knowledge, it's quite another to garner unnecessary attention



Maybe we should talk eye to eye before you further embarrass yourself, pm me and I will send you my contact detail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

WTF?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

tmm said:


> Hate on me, it's cool - I didn't expect less, but this little culture you're creating will backfire. It's one thing to share knowledge, it's quite another to garner unnecessary attention


Isn't what you're doing garnering unnecessary attention?

Perhaps you should take your own advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

I nuked him........can't take this shit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> I nuked him........can't take this shit!


Well played  don't need angry, negative trolls like that on here

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Just saw this thread now

Can't believe someone would join ECIGSSA and come straight to this thread and post what he did as his first post. 

Something is not right. 

I see @tmm no longer exists. 

Anyway, what I wanted to say is that I am a VERY proud Reonaut and even more proud that I am a SA Reonaut. I also love all @Andre's posts on the Reo households and we are lucky to have such a fine member among us that keeps the link up on the relevant ECF thread. Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Shite I've double clutched a couple of good alcohol without tasting it  due to a a small little f#%whit!


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Just saw this thread now
> 
> Can't believe someone would join ECIGSSA and come straight to this thread and post what he did as his first post.
> 
> Something is not right.
> 
> I see @tmm no longer exists.
> 
> Anyway, what I wanted to say is that I am a VERY proud Reonaut and even more proud that I am a SA Reonaut. I also love all @Andre's posts on the Reo households and we are lucky to have such a fine member among us that keeps the link up on the relevant ECF thread. Thanks Andre


Yes, @tmm is dead! I killed him dead! His attitude sucked big time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

but whaaaaaat was that about yoh


----------



## Daniel

Sho guys , I understand that this character might have ruffled a few feathers , but we do not need to go down to his/her/it's level and just nuking a guy due to his first post being rude is also a bit harsh. Look I do not agree with what the person said but as @Andre said let him state his case , if it comes down to he is a Troll then so be it ... there are ways to deal with those type of people ...

cross forum politics is what kills any forum .....

P.S Not sure if I have reported for duty yet , so please add me to the SA Reonaut list

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Daniel said:


> Sho guys , I understand that this character might have ruffled a few feathers , but we do not need to go down to his/her/it's level and just nuking a guy due to his first post being rude is also a bit harsh. Look I do not agree with what the person said but as @Andre said let him state his case , if it comes down to he is a Troll then so be it ... there are ways to deal with those type of people ...
> 
> cross forum politics is what kills any forum .....
> 
> P.S Not sure if I have reported for duty yet , so please add me to the SA Reonaut list


@Daniel i dont agree with you. That guy's whole intension was to make kak. He had his guns out for @Andre for no reason. He didint even have the decency to first go say hi in the new users thread. So no in my opinion i dont have time for him to explain his bad bad manners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Sho guys , I understand that this character might have ruffled a few feathers , but we do not need to go down to his/her/it's level and just nuking a guy due to his first post being rude is also a bit harsh. Look I do not agree with what the person said but as @Andre said let him state his case , if it comes down to he is a Troll then so be it ... there are ways to deal with those type of people ...
> 
> cross forum politics is what kills any forum .....
> 
> P.S Not sure if I have reported for duty yet , so please add me to the SA Reonaut list


You have reported for duty and have had the badge stuck to your forehead, @Daniel! And will be added to the list, thanks.

As to nuking someone, that is in the discretion of the mods and admins as in all forums all over the world. Of course, there will never be total agreement on moderator/admin actions and you are certainly free to say so, but there must be total agreement that members and colleagues must abide by a mod/admin ruling for any forum to exist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

@VapeSnow 100% brother I do not condone his actions , but maybe we should have left it up to @Andre to sort this rude person out ?

Anyway , we are now deliberating over a trivial troll .... let's move on or shall I say vape on baby! Still loving my Reo , switched to some menthol and MAN it's kicking me around a bit but I'm beginning to see the light .... in a good way not light at the end of the tunnel way ... speaking of menthol here's a joke (and I'm not sure if it will go down well but what the hell)

So the Smartie and Jelly Bean is chilling at the bar like they normally do , and after some few toots Smartie normally gets a bit agro and just wants to moer anyone , next moment two Spearmints walk into the bar .... Smartie : "Jus I'm so lus to go and moer one of those okes , who do they think they are with their all white coats and all..." Jelly Bean : "Are you crazy man! Those okes are ment(h)ol..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

@Daniel I started the the offense against an obnoxious rude hostile post and will conclude it (without a joke). This is a civil community and rudeness will not be tolerated (_speaking in my own person_) - @Andre didn't had a chance as I immediately responded before anyone had time to read the post. Anyhow you don't just hurt the enemy, you annihilate it, just hurting it might later come back and bite you. Lets forget and move/vape on, as you said.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

Wow that guy's taking things way too seriously. And personally. The roll call is interesting and a bit of fun. 
Anyway, we're number 1 after the U.S and just my 2c - that's awesome! And i'm happy to have played a very very small part in it  - I only just joined ECF and when I went through the Reo pics there and noticed a few Reo's I recognised from back home - got a warm fuzzy feeling! Really don't know why anyone would be embarrassed about it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Fully agree with you @KB_314. Well said !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow... went out for dinner and came back to this... well handled everyone... what a silly person... they be ugly to our Guru! We kill them!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Lol, who would have thought that a fun bit of stats thread could become so exciting. Maybe someone is feeling threatened.
Thanks @johan, @VapeSnow, @TylerD, @Yiannaki, @DoubleD, @Silver, @Jakey, @KB_314, @Daniel and @Rob Fisher for the support and the offensive against the guerrilla, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jakey

Andre said:


> Lol, who would have thought that a fun bit of stats thread could become so exciting. Maybe someone is feeling threatened.
> Thanks @johan, @VapeSnow, @TylerD, @Yiannaki, @DoubleD, @Silver, @Jakey, @KB_314, @Daniel and @Rob Fisher for the support and the offensive against the guerrilla, much appreciated.


Perhaps hes the designer of the K.U............ I think im getting carried away here.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Lol, who would have thought that a fun bit of stats thread could become so exciting. Maybe someone is feeling threatened.
> Thanks @johan, @VapeSnow, @TylerD, @Yiannaki, @DoubleD, @Silver, @Jakey, @KB_314, @Daniel and @Rob Fisher for the support and the offensive against the guerrilla, much appreciated.



You are a brother in arms @Andre, no thanks required, but please don't insult the guerrilla species .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

I think its safe to say that when you mess with one reonaut, you mess with all of us   

Oh and in case mr @tmm is reading this somehow:

Reos rock!  and for that reason, we will continue to have our champion @Andre keep the world posted on our reo households.

Next thing you know, he would say its pointless to take pics when out and about with your reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex

To the member on this site, who is to cowardly to use his real name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

Alex said:


> To the member on this site, who is to cowardly to use his real name.


Agree, @Yiannaki show us your ID

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, @Cape vaping supplies, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre for reporting on this
Truly outstanding
SA is now the biggest non-US Reo country!
We've been waiting for this day for a long time
Thanks to you, Rob Fisher, @Oupa and all the passionate Reonauts
So chuffed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Totally agree with @Silver!
Thank you @Andre and special thanks to @Oupa for making most of this possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Damn i need to get on this list

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yeah do eet @BioHAZarD 
You won't go wrong man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

History in the making... SA is REO COuntry!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Yeah do eet @BioHAZarD
> You won't go wrong man!


Hehe. Just need to boost the bank account a bit. Hopefully in time for @Oupa 's next order run

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks for keeping us in the loop @Andre. And woohoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Andre thx for the update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

ANTI IS A REAONAUT ♡

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Guys, these stats are actually quite remarkable

SA is more than 50% bigger than the biggest states in USA (Texas and California)

And we have about 10% of the world's Reo households. 

But only a fraction of the worlds vapers...

Goes to show that anything is possible

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Jos

I guess we had to eventually beat the Aussies at something..............

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Jos van Heerden = @Jos
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, @Cape vaping supplies, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan


I see I'm still on that list. Don't have a reo anymore but do plan on getting back on board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Am i on the list lol


----------



## johan

lulu.antiflag said:


> Am i on the list lol



I don't know, @Andre will be able to confirm - thought you were mentioning a family member when you posted: "ANTI IS A REAONAUT ♡"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

lulu.antiflag said:


> Am i on the list lol


Yes, of course you are on the list, Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Yes i am one


----------



## lulu.antiflag

lulu.antiflag said:


> Yes i am one


Thank you beary much or should i say thank you Fellow REONAUT  


Andre said:


> Yes, of course you are Reonaut.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X welcomes new Reonauts... Andre's list starts at 32:30

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Super X welcomes new Reonauts... Andre's list starts at 32:30




40:05

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Awesome he also gave me a shout out. My ECF name Cronical.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fickie

I'm a bit late, (as usual) but also I don't know every hoekie and draaitjie on the forum...

If someone can tell me where I will do a small post on my entry into Reoville and will eat all humble pie fed to me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> I'm a bit late, (as usual) but also I don't know every hoekie and draaitjie on the forum...
> 
> If someone can tell me where I will do a small post on my entry into Reoville and will eat all humble pie fed to me


Ah, great news. Post over here please: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-mail.t1536/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> I'm a bit late, (as usual) but also I don't know every hoekie and draaitjie on the forum...
> 
> If someone can tell me where I will do a small post on my entry into Reoville and will eat all humble pie fed to me



It is compulsory (by Reoville Law) that you post a photo of your Reo (optional his/her name) in the following thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-mail.t1536/page-93

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@johan, Then I think it's time I take some new photo's, as my count has gone up, and they look very different.
Will do tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fickie

Ahh man!! I so hate my life right now. I just typed out a whole long post in that link, took a pic and buggered something during the photo upload!!

Now it will be a day or 2 or 3 or whatever before I get the time and energy to rewrite, baaaaa$$$tard! Will redo soon!

Cheers and tanks (sic),
Rafiq


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Ahh man!! I so hate my life right now. I just typed out a whole long post in that link, took a pic and buggered something during the photo upload!!
> 
> Now it will be a day or 2 or 3 or whatever before I get the time and energy to rewrite, baaaaa$$$tard! Will redo soon!
> 
> Cheers and tanks (sic),
> Rafiq


Ah, that is a shame. But still looking forward to your rewrite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> Ahh man!! I so hate my life right now. I just typed out a whole long post in that link, took a pic and buggered something during the photo upload!!
> 
> Now it will be a day or 2 or 3 or whatever before I get the time and energy to rewrite, baaaaa$$$tard! Will redo soon!
> 
> Cheers and tanks (sic),
> Rafiq



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jakey

@Redeemer to be added to the list.... He has just acquired Louis.... his first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

And I can see it being my first, but definitely not my last acquisition...
Glad to make the list, will be on it as long as I Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> And I can see it being my first, but definitely not my last acquisition...
> Glad to make the list, will be on it as long as I Vape


Shall add you to the list shortly. ECF, where the official list is kept, is doing a software changeover and is down for some time.
Great to have you on board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Looking at the first page of this thread, it's pretty amazing seeing SA climb like it has in terms of Reo households.

Have to comment though - Italy and Germany numbers haven't moved in a year - surely their numbers have increased too (although I doubt as dramatically as ours)? @Andre - are there other international forums like ours with roll calls to update the graph?


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Looking at the first page of this thread, it's pretty amazing seeing SA climb like it has in terms of Reo households.
> 
> Have to comment though - Italy and Germany numbers haven't moved in a year - surely their numbers have increased too (although I doubt as dramatically as ours)? @Andre - are there other international forums like ours with roll calls to update the graph?



Hi @KB_314 - Andre is travelling, so I will try answer your question

As far as I understand it - there is only one roll call spot - and that is on ECF, the giant international forum.
So when you get a Reo you have to go on the ECF Reo Roll Call thread and "report in". Someone there updates it on a weekly basis and puts up the updated graphs. What Andre is doing for us here on our roll call thread is just to "report in" on behalf of new Reo owners if they are not members on the ECF forum. 

If there is no-one like Andre in other countries there could well be several "uncounted for" Reonauts in other countries - even in the US for that matter, since not all people would report in to a forum.

But then again, given that Reos are not sold at every vape shop, I do think there is a good chance that most Reonauts discovered their Reos through forums like these - and most would know about the Reo threads on ECF. So I would assume that there are more counted for Reos than uncounted.

Bottom line number 1 - we have an awesome and strong Reo community here in SA - and we punch WAY above our world weight 

Bottom line number 2 - Andre is the man and we can thank him for 2 things. First is for his pioneering work, discovering this mod and working out how it works without anyone local to help him. And secondly, for all he does to keep the Reo magic alive and kicking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Hi @KB_314 - Andre is travelling, so I will try answer your question
> 
> As far as I understand it - there is only one roll call spot - and that is on ECF, the giant international forum.
> So when you get a Reo you have to go on the ECF Reo Roll Call thread and "report in". Someone there updates it on a weekly basis and puts up the updated graphs. What Andre is doing for us here on our roll call thread is just to "report in" on behalf of new Reo owners if they are not members on the ECF forum.
> 
> If there is no-one like Andre in other countries there could well be several "uncounted for" Reonauts in other countries - even in the US for that matter, since not all people would report in to a forum.
> 
> But then again, given that Reos are not sold at every vape shop, I do think there is a good chance that most Reonauts discovered their Reos through forums like these - and most would know about the Reo threads on ECF. So I would assume that there are more counted for Reos than uncounted.
> 
> Bottom line number 1 - we have an awesome and strong Reo community here in SA - and we punch WAY above our world weight
> 
> Bottom line number 2 - Andre is the man and we can thank him for 2 things. First is for his pioneering work, discovering this mod and working out how it works without anyone local to help him. And secondly, for all he does to keep the Reo magic alive and kicking.


Nice one @Silver - thanks for taking the time to answer - agree with both your bottom lines! I'm certainly loving mine and can thank our forum staff & members, Andre, Rob Fisher, SXMXDrifter and the other loyal Reonauts for recommending this device to their communities. And seems that we need a few drifter's and andre's in Europe to keep the roll calls rolling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, Cape vaping supplies, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan, @cfm78910, @Jakey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Jos van Heerden = @Jos
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, Cape vaping supplies, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan, @cfm78910, @Jakey



Awesome @Andre... proud to be part of this group of Reonauts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Jos van Heerden = @Jos
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, Cape vaping supplies, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan, @cfm78910, @Jakey



Not a Reonaut yet.


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Not a Reonaut yet.


But you have a stunning Reo?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Andre said:


> But you have a stunning Reo?



I'm not on the list yet.


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm not on the list yet.


Look again - you are there. The list with the red lettering - third from last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Andre said:


> Look again - you are there. The list with the red lettering - third from last.



Are you talking about the images?

If you are, I cant see them. (Work proxy blocks images)


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Are you talking about the images?
> 
> If you are, I cant see them. (Work proxy blocks images)


Ah, now I understand. Yes, the list is an image, and your name appears on it.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

I am on the list! 
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Reo households in South Africa is running well ahead, doubt any country can catchup now:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philip Dunkley

The problem is, is that it goes down to 162 soon, because you are leaving!!

Still can't believe it!!


----------



## johan

Philip Dunkley said:


> The problem is, is that it goes down to 162 soon, because you are leaving!!
> 
> Still can't believe it!!



I leaves, 3 come on - "The law of Flies"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Philip Dunkley said:


> The problem is, is that it goes down to 162 soon, because you are leaving!!
> 
> Still can't believe it!!


And then Ireland double their house holds to a total of 2  

@johan will show them the way of the reo

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere. @Keith Milton, your name shall be listed shortly.







Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, @RIEFY, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan, @cfm78910, @Jakey, @Apovic, @Vapourshark, @ET

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I know it won't help our stats but there is a parcel on it's way to me in a FedEx truck today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.





Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
VapeViper = @acorn
CyberVape = @SAVapeGear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, @RIEFY, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan, @cfm78910, @Jakey, @Apovic, @Vapourshark, @ET

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## capetocuba

I better not mess with the 179 Reo households then and say I prefer a regulated device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raslin

@Andre, I think you may of missed me.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq, zodiac, Zeki Hilmi, billW, doc, Mo P, and a few others are no longer reonauts hope this doesn't lower south Africa's ranking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> I better not mess with the 179 Reo households then and say I prefer a regulated device!


Lol, the contract is out for you old man!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> @Andre, I think you may of missed me.


No, your name is there, @Raslin. 4th from last on the red list, which is a picture. If I remember correctly, you did the honours yourself on ECF, thank you.


----------



## Raslin

Sorry, my bad did not read the fine print..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Think you missed me @Andre


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Think you missed me @Andre


Nope, your name is the very last one on the red list. This is an image - some have said they cannot see it from their phones.


----------



## Viper_SA

I was blind, apologies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Marzuq, zodiac, Zeki Hilmi, billW, doc, Mo P, and a few others are no longer reonauts hope this doesn't lower south Africa's ranking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all, thank you for the information - you are most considerate.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Andre said:


> Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the number of Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthee = @Andre
> Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
> mgfza = @Mikey
> Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
> Wayne = @Silverbear
> RobHowes = @Robert Howes
> Jos van Heerden = @Jos
> VapeViper = @acorn
> CyberVape = @SAVapeGear
> Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose
> Not Reonauts anymore: @umzungu, @Chop007, @RIEFY, @eviltoy, @Frostbite, @capetocuba, @Matt, @El Capitan, @cfm78910, @Jakey, @Apovic, @Vapourshark, @ET


Propaganda I tell you. Propagandaaaaaaa. 
Lol jokes just kidding. 
I hope to join this list one day

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Please add me to the list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Please add me to the list


Shall do @Christos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Checking in

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD

Lushen said:


> Checking in





 Awesome, congrats bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Lushen said:


> Checking in


Now for your second reo. ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Checking in


Congrats, stunning combination. Most welcome to Reoville. Hope you enjoy the Grand with Cyclops. Here is your official Reonaut badge. Shall add you to the ECF list as well if ok with you?


----------



## Lushen

Thank you @Andre and yes please, add me to the list 

@Christos I am waiting for the next group order with @Oupa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Any tips on how to wick and coil a cyclone for flavor please?

I'm sure Uncle @Rob Fisher will know


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Any tips on how to wick and coil a cyclone for flavor please?
> 
> I'm sure Uncle @Rob Fisher will know


I only have the Cyclops (Cyclone with AFC). Lately being coiling it with a 30 g twisted single coil at around 0.8 ohms with 2.5 mm ID. This thread might also give you some ideas - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cyclone-thread.t4450/


----------



## Lushen

Thanks a million @Andre
This is a great start for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Any tips on how to wick and coil a cyclone for flavor please?
> 
> I'm sure Uncle @Rob Fisher will know



Start with a 1,5mm Micro Coil 28g 8 wraps to around the 1Ω mark.

When you want even more flavour and warmer go for a 2mm diameter SS316L 26g 8 wraps to around the 0,45Ω mark.

If your Cyclone has a standard air hole you may want to open it a little.


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> Start with a 1,5mm Micro Coil 28g 8 wraps to around the 1Ω mark.
> 
> When you want even more flavour and warmer go for a 2mm diameter SS316L 26g 8 wraps to around the 0,45Ω mark.
> 
> If your Cyclone has a standard air hole you may want to open it a little.




Thank you Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Reo @Lushen!
Wishing you all the very best with her and many happy vapes!
Your Reo looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Thanks Sir @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is our latest Reo Roll Call - setting out the Reo households in South Africa (not the number of Reos in total). Some are no longer Reonauts, but then about an equivalent number are not listed. Please shout if I have missed anyone or made a mistake anywhere.






Matthee = @Andre
Vamoman = @Cape vaping supplies = @RIEFY
mgfza = @Mikey
Tw1st3d = @Tw!st3dVaP0r
McJuicebottle = @Vapey McJuicy
Wayne = @Silverbear
RobHowes = @Robert Howes
Jos van Heerden = @Jos
VapeViper = @acorn
CyberVape = @SAVapeGear
Not members of ecigssa: JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoC, Anderton Smith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest

Thanks to @Genosmate I will soon have my first REO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Thanks to @Genosmate I will soon have my first REO!


Great stuff. Shout if you need any help, I am just a few kilometers away. 
Looking forward to officially welcome you to Reoville in the Reo Mail thread as soon as you post your Reo picture there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian

I want a REO so bad lol, especially after squizzing through @Rob Fisher collection pics; but:

a. I'm not a mech guy. I just prefer the protection of a regulated mod (less PT) (if any of you ever discover a regulated Reo [and it does not cost the blood of a virgin goat] please let me know ).

b. If any of you saw my new years resolution... I have enough stuff, and I just need to keep telling myself that i have enough stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Shout if you need any help, I am just a few kilometers away.
> Looking forward to officially welcome you to Reoville in the Reo Mail thread as soon as you post your Reo picture there.


Thank you @Andre, I will.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cespian said:


> I want a REO so bad lol, especially after squizzing through @Rob Fisher collection pics; but:
> 
> a. I'm not a mech guy. I just prefer the protection of a regulated mod (less PT) (if any of you ever discover a regulated Reo [and it does not cost the blood of a virgin goat] please let me know ).
> 
> b. If any of you saw my new years resolution... I have enough stuff, and I just need to keep telling myself that i have enough stuff



I have a regulated REO. Only one in the world... DNA30... but it does cost the blood of a Virgin Goat!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PS It is for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> PS It is for sale.


8 Million Rand

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

Cespian said:


> I want a REO so bad lol, especially after squizzing through @Rob Fisher collection pics; but:
> 
> a. I'm not a mech guy. I just prefer the protection of a regulated mod (less PT) (if any of you ever discover a regulated Reo [and it does not cost the blood of a virgin goat] please let me know ).
> 
> b. If any of you saw my new years resolution... I have enough stuff, and I just need to keep telling myself that i have enough stuff




a) A Reo has all the protection you'll ever need. 

b) You need a Reo, then and only then, will you have 'enough stuff'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian

Rob Fisher said:


> PS It is for sale.



I am so jealous!!!

Out of interest, how much will you be selling yours for? (I really hope @Genosmate is lying lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cespian said:


> I am so jealous!!!
> 
> Out of interest, how much will you be selling yours for? (I really hope @Genosmate is lying lol)



Hehehe... yebo Eight Million Rand is the price of a few other things I would never part with... unless someone paid R8,000,000 for it of course. 

I would let the DNA30 REO go for R3,500.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... yebo Eight Million Rand is the price of a few other things I would never part with... unless someone paid R8,000,000 for it of course.
> 
> I would let the DNA30 REO go for R3,500.



Nice. One day when I grow up I will buy a Mod worth R3500, but for now, I will just lurk behind the PC screen in pure jealousy hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cespian said:


> Nice. One day when I grow up I will buy a Mod worth R3500, but for now, I will just lurk behind the PC screen in pure jealousy hehe



The REO is worth way more... the previous person who owned it paid $500 for it.  I got it for a major bargain!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO is worth way more... the previous person who owned it paid $500 for it.  I got it for a major bargain!



Whaaaat, that's almost double the price! This leaves me with nothing but optimism that I might get it even cheaper one day (probably not, but there is no harm in wishing lol).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cespian said:


> Whaaaat, that's almost double the price! This leaves me with nothing but optimism that I might get it even cheaper one day (probably not, but there is no harm in wishing lol).



Yip I got it for nearly half price!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Cespian said:


> Whaaaat, that's almost double the price! This leaves me with nothing but optimism that I might get it even cheaper one day (probably not, but there is no harm in wishing lol).



Thats also a one off custom Reo, you wont be getting another one like that at Reosmods.



Rob Fisher said:


> The REO is worth way more... the previous person who owned it paid $500 for it.  I got it for a major bargain!


I think it was CptSteve who created this one, if I'm correct Skipper?


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Thats also a one off custom Reo, you wont be getting another one like that at Reosmods.
> 
> I think it was CptSteve who created this one, if I'm correct Skipper?



Yip it was indeed created by Capt Steve!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Cespian , the blood of a virgin goat - that made me laugh

Seriously, the Reo is not the ideal device for everyone but I will say this much:
When set up correctly it gives an incredibly awesome vape with the right atty 

My Reos have not skipped a beat in 18 months - and still going strong. No dangers being a mech really, because you just build sensibly and it has the hot spring safety feature - as well as a lockable fire button. Bulletproof. At the price (not the regulated one you and Rob are talking about) the normal Reo Grand is a steal!

It's not a cloud chasing device IMO, but a rugged dependable vaping machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Just do eeeet! My fourt one gets delivered tomorrow. Busy getting rid of almost all my other stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher is that mod (dna 30) stainless or aluminium?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher is that mod (dna 30) stainless or aluminium?
> Dave



Aluminium @DaveH.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Very nicely finished I must say.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian

Silver said:


> Lol @Cespian , the blood of a virgin goat - that made me laugh
> 
> Seriously, the Reo is not the ideal device for everyone but I will say this much:
> When set up correctly it gives an incredibly awesome vape with the right atty
> 
> My Reos have not skipped a beat in 18 months - and still going strong. No dangers being a mech really, because you just build sensibly and it has the hot spring safety feature - as well as a lockable fire button. Bulletproof. At the price (not the regulated one you and Rob are talking about) the normal Reo Grand is a steal!
> 
> It's not a cloud chasing device IMO, but a rugged dependable vaping machine.



I am with you on this device not being a huge cloud producer, however, what grabs me is the ability to get the flavour of an RDA without the effort of continuously dripping (and rather squonking), and the sheer robustness. 

I'm definitely giving this a think. Won't happen this month unfortunately (spending my money on tools to build a Vape Stand lol and January is usually a long month).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Lol or you can build your own regulated reo !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes

With great sadness I have to take myself of the Reo roll call list. My Reo was stolen from my house went to look for it last week as I decided to fire it up again. A week later after turning every cupboard, nook, cranny and crevasse upside down and inside out I have to come to the conclusion that it has gone.

The joys of having 2 x teenage kids and a house that becomes a youth hostile during the school holidays. Sad thing is it probably got binned when ever the little rotten sod who took realized he couldn't use it. 

Even though I didn't use it much one can simply not have one of the all time classics. Bumperty bump comming soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Robert Howes said:


> With great sadness I have to take myself of the Reo roll call list. My Reo was stolen from my house went to look for it last week as I decided to fire it up again. A week later after turning every cupboard, nook, cranny and crevasse upside down and inside out I have to come to the conclusion that it has gone.
> 
> The joys of having 2 x teenage kids and a house that becomes a youth hostile during the school holidays. Sad thing is it probably got binned when ever the little rotten sod who took realized he couldn't use it.
> 
> Even though I didn't use it much one can simply not have one of the all time classics. Bumperty bump comming soon.


Sorry to hear that.

I remember last year or previous December, a forum members' mod got stolen in Durban. Then returned when the thief couldn't figure out what it was  


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> With great sadness I have to take myself of the Reo roll call list. My Reo was stolen from my house went to look for it last week as I decided to fire it up again. A week later after turning every cupboard, nook, cranny and crevasse upside down and inside out I have to come to the conclusion that it has gone.
> 
> The joys of having 2 x teenage kids and a house that becomes a youth hostile during the school holidays. Sad thing is it probably got binned when ever the little rotten sod who took realized he couldn't use it.
> 
> Even though I didn't use it much one can simply not have one of the all time classics. Bumperty bump comming soon.


That is a calamity. We shall keep you on the list as a honorary member waiting for your "bumperty bump".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Robert Howes said:


> With great sadness I have to take myself of the Reo roll call list. My Reo was stolen from my house went to look for it last week as I decided to fire it up again. A week later after turning every cupboard, nook, cranny and crevasse upside down and inside out I have to come to the conclusion that it has gone.
> 
> The joys of having 2 x teenage kids and a house that becomes a youth hostile during the school holidays. Sad thing is it probably got binned when ever the little rotten sod who took realized he couldn't use it.
> 
> Even though I didn't use it much one can simply not have one of the all time classics. Bumperty bump comming soon.



I lost my one Reo a few months back, but my maid discovered it in one of my jacket pockets 2 days later  So don't lose all hope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> With great sadness I have to take myself of the Reo roll call list. My Reo was stolen from my house went to look for it last week as I decided to fire it up again. A week later after turning every cupboard, nook, cranny and crevasse upside down and inside out I have to come to the conclusion that it has gone.
> 
> The joys of having 2 x teenage kids and a house that becomes a youth hostile during the school holidays. Sad thing is it probably got binned when ever the little rotten sod who took realized he couldn't use it.
> 
> Even though I didn't use it much one can simply not have one of the all time classics. Bumperty bump comming soon.



Sorry to hear that @Robert Howes!


----------



## Silver

Really bad luck there @Robert Howes -
Glad to hear you will be replacing her
And if the old one shows up then you will be doubly pleased


----------



## Metal Liz

I have to move out of Reoville, my beloved Amy left on a plane with Lyle for Dubai in December 2014 
Just thought I'd update @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I have also Joined the REO club.
REO Grand Black Wrinkle, with Red door. Silver RM2 and a ODIN.
Pics to follow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a very warm welcome @rvdwesth! We need pictures!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Never knew about these the last hour has been quite the education. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Since the modmaster went into semi retirement and the ECF Reosmods forum closed down, I have not updated the Reo Roll Call. I have however kept note of new Reonauts - not less than 22 since that time.

My list of SA Reonauts below. If your name should be or should not be on the list, please shout and I shall edit accordingly.

*SOUTH AFRICAN REONAUTS*

*Ecigssa members:*
Andre, umzungu, DerickT, Oupa, fred1sa, Zegee, Zodiac, The Golf, Mikey, Tw!st3dVaP0r, TylerD, Vaalboy, Vapey McJuicy, Rob Fisher, devdev, Steve, JimmyZee, eviltoy, johan, Silver, Genosmate, Andro, Spyker, Alex, yuganp, Jimbo, shabbar, PeterHarris, mbera, Silverbear, Elmarie, Rooigevaar, MurderDoll, capetocuba, kilr0y ZA, Mornat, Yiannaki, thekeeperza, paulph201, Nooby, Chef Guest, Dv8, Imthiaz Khan, Chrissy, BillW, ET, Tristan, Grayz, Poppie, Chop007, Lyle Abrahams, iKeyaam, kevkev,Morne, Marzuq, Michael, DoC, VapeSnow, Immie, Limbo, Heckers, bjorncoetsee, Stroodlepuff, Angie, zadiac, Annemarievdh,huffnpuff, BigB, emqube, Cliff, ConradS, Al3x, SuMi, Vapington, Dave, Matt, Zeki Helmi, Gazzacpt, Riddle, Moist, pimcowboy, Lee, Antonius Scheid, Mklops, Frostbite, Tiaan,Yash, Rido, Gambit, Gonzales, JakeSA, Riaz, Utti, Dr Evil, Mo P, El Capitan, Jos, Attie, Landyman, jtgrey, Kimbo, Vincent, Philip, BhavZ, Stephen, Justin Pattrick, Jean, Snape of Vape, DaRoach, Rotten Bunny, Puffing Crow, hands, Philip Dunkley, abdul, Kaizer, The Ballie, Shaunadan, lulu.antiflag, Jakey, RoSslkld, Tyron Sale, baardbek, Apovic, Daniel, KB_314, RezaD, free3dom, cfm78910, DoubleD, Vapourshark, zaVaper, ShaneW, Benjamin Cripps, Tchwank247, CYB3R N1NJ4, Renesh, Redeemer, Fickie, SamuraiTheVapor, FireFly, Ashley A, Space_Cowboy, vapeshifter, acorn, Attie, RooiRoman, Blu_Marlin, mc_zamo, Pravs, Keith Milton, SAVapeGear, Vape Nectar, Carlo Talanda, Mufasa, Raslin, Ernst@topQ, r0gue z0mbie, Viper_SA, Ricgt, Zaahid, Christos, GerharddP, Plewm, Tauhir, Gert_Koen, method1, BigGuy, Petrus, Lushen, ChadB, Rvdwesth, Clouds4Days, gman211991, Stevape, Vape_r, Warmachine, Wesley, PrinceVlad, Flava, Cobrali, incredible_hulk, Moey_Ismail, Mac75, Spiv, Ryangriffon, Darth Vaper, M5000, CosmicGopher, GregF, jpzx12rturbo, E.T.

*Not members of Ecigssa:*
JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoc, AndertonSmith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose, Faan Matthee

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Petrus

I can't find Petrus.....


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> I can't find Petrus.....


Corrected, see above in bold for the time being. My most sincere apologies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Corrected, see above in bold for the time being. My most sincere apologies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Please add me @Andre


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Please add me @Andre


Thanks. Sorry for the omission. See above in bold red for the time being.


----------



## Lushen

Andre said:


> Thanks. Sorry for the omission. See above in bold red for the time being.



Thank you Sir


----------



## Christos

Hi @Andre . Please add me too.


----------



## spiv

I love how Reos last forever... But what's everyone's plan for a great indestructible mech mod when the mod master eventually retires? 

I ask because I'd love a P67 but getting one is harder than getting into Hogwarts.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Hi @Andre . Please add me too.


Done, sorry @Christos. Think I found where I missed some data. Now corrected.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

spiv said:


> I love how Reos last forever... But what's everyone's plan for a great indestructible mech mod when the mod master eventually retires?
> 
> I ask because I'd love a P67 but getting one is harder than getting into Hogwarts.


I have the spares (P67 spares on its way), but have yet to use any in around 3 years. Probably won't be necessary in my lifetime (touch wood), but I am covered. Just make sure you do not forget to apply the Noalox or other similar frequently, depending on how low you go in resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Nolax? I'm guessing that's a TFA flavour? 
Just kidding. 

We all know it's Cap


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Please add me too @Andre


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> Please add me too @Andre


I see your name there - second last line of the Ecigssa member list.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Andre said:


> I see your name there - second last line of the Ecigssa member list.


Oops my bad, eyesight gone a bit wonky


----------



## stevie g

Remove me @Andre.


----------



## Andre

Sprint said:


> Remove me @Andre.


Done, @Sprint.


----------



## GadgetFreak

Please REMOVE me @Andre Thanks!


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> Please REMOVE me @Andre Thanks!


Shall do.


----------



## Darth Vaper

Hi @Andre & other Reonauts,
Where can I get me some Noalox or similar?


----------



## Andre

Darth Vaper said:


> Hi @Andre & other Reonauts,
> Where can I get me some Noalox or similar?


Dielectric grease will do the job. Ask at any electrical shop.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Darth Vaper said:


> Hi @Andre & other Reonauts,
> Where can I get me some Noalox or similar?


Got some Renolit Electrical Contact Lubricant from Fuchs, can't remember the price but I think about R60 for 500g that should last a couple lifetimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Officially checking in....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

With a big shout out to Mr Rob Fisher!
You da man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice one @jpzx12rturbo! You now own a one of a kind DNA REO! Congrats and welcome to Reoville!


----------



## Andre

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Officially checking in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, beyond unique is that Reo. Congrats, and welcome to Reoville. Here is your official badge:


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thanks Andre
Rob I'm so chuffed with this thing! I want to post pics in all the threads!
Thank you again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thanks Andre
> Rob I'm so chuffed with this thing! I want to post pics in all the threads!
> Thank you again.



Only a pleasure... I'm just glad it's getting some use now... it's too special to just sit on a shelf... enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Officially checking in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow @jpzx12rturbo - she is a real beauty
Wishing you all the best with her!!


----------



## Darth Vaper

Congrats @jpzx12rturbo - she's a beaut!
And thanks for the info @Andre & @Moey_Ismail - will try and pick up some of that electro-lube for my girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Since the Reo modmaster went into semi-retirement and the ECF subforum closed, I still kept tabs on new South African Reonauts on the side.

See this list as one of previous and current Reonauts in South Africa. Impossible to keep track of who no longer owns a Reo.

Feel free to ask me to remove or add your name.

*Ecigssa members:*
Andre, umzungu, Gizmonic, DerickT, oupa, fred1sa, Zegee, Zodiac, The Golf, Mikey, Tw!st3dVaP0r, TylerD, Vaalboy, Vapey McJuicy, Rob Fisher, devdev, Steve, JimmyZee, eviltoy, johan, Silver1, Genosmate, Andro, Spyker, Alex, yuganp, Jimbo, shabbar, PeterHarris, mbera, Silverbear, Elmarie, Rooigevaar, MurderDoll, capetocuba, kilr0y ZA, Mornat, Yiannaki, thekeeperza, paulph201, Nooby, Chef Guest, Dv8, Imthiaz Khan, Chrissy, BillW, ET, Tristan, Grayz, Poppie, Chop007, Lyle Abrahams, iKeyaam, kevkev,Morne, Marzuq, Michael, DoC, VapeSnow, Immie, Limbo, Heckers, bjorncoetsee, Stroodlepuff, Angie, zadiac, Annemarievdh,huffnpuff, BigB, emqube, Cliff, ConradS, Al3x, SuMi, Vapington, Dave, Matt, Zeki Helmi, Gazzacpt, Riddle, Moist, pimcowboy, Lee, Antonius Scheid, Mklops, Frostbite, Petrus, Tiaan,Yash, Rido, Gambit, Gonzales, JakeSA, Riaz, Utti, Dr Evil, Mo P, El Capitan, Jos, Attie, Landyman, jtgrey, Kimbo, Vincent, Philip, BhavZ, Stephen, Justin Pattrick, Jean, Snape of Vape, DaRoach, Rotten Bunny, GadgetFreak, Puffing Crow, hands, Philip Dunkley, abdul, Kaizer, The Ballie, Shaunadan, lulu.antiflag, Jakey, RoSslkld, Tyron Sale, baardbek, Apovic, Daniel, KB_314, RezaD, free3dom, cfm78910, DoubleD, Vapourshark, zaVaper, ShaneW, Benjamin Cripps, Tchwank247, CYB3R N1NJ4, Renesh, Redeemer, Fickie, SamuraiTheVapor, FireFly, Ashley A, Space_Cowboy, vapeshifter, acorn, Attie, RooiRoman, Blu_Marlin, mc_zamo, Pravs, Keith Milton, SAVapeGear, Vape Nectar, Carlo Talanda, Mufasa, Raslin, Ernst@topQ, r0gue z0mbie, Viper_SA, ChadB, Rvdwesth, Clouds4Days, gman211991, Stevape, Vape_r, Warmachine, Sprint, Christos, Wesley, PrinceVlad, Flava, Cobrali, incredible_hulk, Moey_Ismail, Mac75, Ryangriffon, Darth Vaper, M5000, CosmicGopher, GregF, jpzx12rturbo, E.T., Caramia, DJ Beebz, Huffapuff, Amir, Scissorhands, Scouse45

*Not members of Ecigssa:*
JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoc, AndertonSmith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose, Faan Matthee, Caramia's hubby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Since the Reo modmaster went into semi-retirement and the ECF subforum closed, I still kept tabs on new South African Reonauts on the side.
> 
> See this list as one of previous and current Reonauts in South Africa. Impossible to keep track of who no longer owns a Reo.
> 
> Feel free to ask me to remove or add your name.
> 
> *Ecigssa members:*
> Andre, umzungu, Gizmonic, DerickT, oupa, fred1sa, Zegee, Zodiac, The Golf, Mikey, Tw!st3dVaP0r, TylerD, Vaalboy, Vapey McJuicy, Rob Fisher, devdev, Steve, JimmyZee, eviltoy, johan, Silver1, Genosmate, Andro, Spyker, Alex, yuganp, Jimbo, shabbar, PeterHarris, mbera, Silverbear, Elmarie, Rooigevaar, MurderDoll, capetocuba, kilr0y ZA, Mornat, Yiannaki, thekeeperza, paulph201, Nooby, Chef Guest, Dv8, Imthiaz Khan, Chrissy, BillW, ET, Tristan, Grayz, Poppie, Chop007, Lyle Abrahams, iKeyaam, kevkev,Morne, Marzuq, Michael, DoC, VapeSnow, Immie, Limbo, Heckers, bjorncoetsee, Stroodlepuff, Angie, zadiac, Annemarievdh,huffnpuff, BigB, emqube, Cliff, ConradS, Al3x, SuMi, Vapington, Dave, Matt, Zeki Helmi, Gazzacpt, Riddle, Moist, pimcowboy, Lee, Antonius Scheid, Mklops, Frostbite, Tiaan,Yash, Rido, Gambit, Gonzales, JakeSA, Riaz, Utti, Dr Evil, Mo P, El Capitan, Jos, Attie, Landyman, jtgrey, Kimbo, Vincent, Philip, BhavZ, Stephen, Justin Pattrick, Jean, Snape of Vape, DaRoach, Rotten Bunny, GadgetFreak, Puffing Crow, hands, Philip Dunkley, abdul, Kaizer, The Ballie, Shaunadan, lulu.antiflag, Jakey, RoSslkld, Tyron Sale, baardbek, Apovic, Daniel, KB_314, RezaD, free3dom, cfm78910, DoubleD, Vapourshark, zaVaper, ShaneW, Benjamin Cripps, Tchwank247, CYB3R N1NJ4, Renesh, Redeemer, Fickie, SamuraiTheVapor, FireFly, Ashley A, Space_Cowboy, vapeshifter, acorn, Attie, RooiRoman, Blu_Marlin, mc_zamo, Pravs, Keith Milton, SAVapeGear, Vape Nectar, Carlo Talanda, Mufasa, Raslin, Ernst@topQ, r0gue z0mbie, Viper_SA, ChadB, Rvdwesth, Clouds4Days, gman211991, Stevape, Vape_r, Warmachine, Sprint, Wesley, PrinceVlad, Flava, Cobrali, incredible_hulk, Moey_Ismail, Mac75, Spiv, Ryangriffon, Darth Vaper, M5000, CosmicGopher, GregF, jpzx12rturbo, E.T., Caramia, DJ Beebz, Huffapuff, Amir
> 
> *Not members of Ecigssa:*
> JO GSA, notdanielbutdaniel, Yusuf Wyngard, Shea Martin, Mitch, JohanDuToit, HRHDoc, AndertonSmith, Msvaalboy, Pimsdad, BrianDuToit, ClausEtzel, Lee Horne, Sarel, Natasha, Sam, Andrew Rose, Faan Matthee


I might be going blind but i dont see my name on the list...


----------



## M5000

I keep forgetting to ask about the Reonaut badge. Why did I not receive one of those, is there a minimum number of Reo's that I need to own?


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I might be going blind but i dont see my name on the list...


Stealthily inserted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

M5000 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask about the Reonaut badge. Why did I not receive one of those, is there a minimum number of Reo's that I need to own?


Oh no! Investigations to find and fire the culprit is ongoing. We might need a Commission of Inquiry. Do not foresee an outcome before 2025. 
But, do not despair, we found the badge hiding in a SAPO warehouse and can finally present it to you. Most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin

M5000 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask about the Reonaut badge. Why did I not receive one of those, is there a minimum number of Reo's that I need to own?


Unfortunately there is a minimum number to get a badge......

At least 1 REO

Luckily the REO owners are a friendly bunch so no badge neede to be one of the guys/girls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

You may add @Caramia's hubby, the stealthy REO-and-Hadaly-with-Ultem-Cap liberator, on the Non-Members' list

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## spiv

It's with some regret that you need to take me off the list, for now. @Deckie has my Reo Mini now. I'll let you know when I get my P67 one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

spiv said:


> It's with some regret that you need to take me off the list, for now. @Deckie has my Reo Mini now. I'll let you know when I get my P67 one day.


Done. @Deckie will have to show to get a badge! Same to @Scissorhands.


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, maybe whisky got the better of my eyesight, but I can't find my name


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, maybe whisky got the better of my eyesight, but I can't find my name


I have no excuse and offer my unreserved apology, @Petrus. Added, and in bold (for the time being).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Scott

Andre said:


> Oh no! Investigations to find and fire the culprit is ongoing. We might need a Commission of Inquiry. Do not foresee an outcome before 2025.
> But, do not despair, we found the badge hiding in a SAPO warehouse and can finally present it to you. Most welcome to Reoville.


One of the few commissions where JZ doesn't have a direct interest in the outcome. What a pleasant change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Hey guys I don't know if this is the right thread to post but I need some help desperately. I haven't used my P67 in a while, it was cleaned, had it's dose of contact lube and packed away. Today I found time to build on my Armor 1.0, tested the atomizer on a regulated mod, build came in at 0.23 which is just over 18amps at 4.2v, checked if there's any fluctuations with and without the top cap on the regulated mod and everything was perfect. Screwed the Armor onto my P67, wanted to pulse 1 more time before I wicked, put the battery in and without even pressing the fire button as soon as I moved the black lock switch and the battery made contact onln the top, I heard a slight buzz, the spring glowed and collapsed. I re checked everything on my build again on the regulated mod and everything seemed fine so I changed the spring and again same thing without even pressing the button. I thought it may be that I put too much of the noalax and maybe it caused current to flow where it shouldn't. So I disassembled the P67 and put it into the ultrasonic cleaner, re assembled everything. It was perfectly assembled before so that's why I'm guessing it was the noalax. Anyway I only had 2 springs so right now my Reo is out of order, I can't test if it's working and I'm skeptical to try again. Any ideas what the problem could be? And does anyone have an extra spring I could purchase from them?


----------



## daniel craig

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hey guys I don't know if this is the right thread to post but I need some help desperately. I haven't used my P67 in a while, it was cleaned, had it's dose of contact lube and packed away. Today I found time to build on my Armor 1.0, tested the atomizer on a regulated mod, build came in at 0.23 which is just over 18amps at 4.2v, checked if there's any fluctuations with and without the top cap on the regulated mod and everything was perfect. Screwed the Armor onto my P67, wanted to pulse 1 more time before I wicked, put the battery in and without even pressing the fire button as soon as I moved the black lock switch and the battery made contact onln the top, I heard a slight buzz, the spring glowed and collapsed. I re checked everything on my build again on the regulated mod and everything seemed fine so I changed the spring and again same thing without even pressing the button. I thought it may be that I put too much of the noalax and maybe it caused current to flow where it shouldn't. So I disassembled the P67 and put it into the ultrasonic cleaner, re assembled everything. It was perfectly assembled before so that's why I'm guessing it was the noalax. Anyway I only had 2 springs so right now my Reo is out of order, I can't test if it's working and I'm skeptical to try again. Any ideas what the problem could be? And does anyone have an extra spring I could purchase from them?


I think Vapour Mountain is your best bet for finding Reo spares in SA. With regards to your issue, @Rob Fisher may have some answers.


----------



## Caramia

daniel craig said:


> I think Vapour Mountain is your best bet for finding Reo spares in SA. With regards to your issue, @Rob Fisher may have some answers.


Or @Genosmate?
I am also looking for a Grand Delrin insert with the screw - seems darn hard to find accessories locally...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Caramia said:


> Or @Genosmate?
> I am also looking for a Grand Delrin insert with the screw - seems darn hard to find accessories locally...


Seems like the only option is to buy it from Reosmod or post in the "wanted" section and see who has spares.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

daniel craig said:


> Seems like the only option is to buy it from Reosmod or post in the "wanted" section and see who has spares.


Seems like it... I have MacGuyvered it into place, and it is doing the job just fine, but I would love to fix it authentically, do no want a Mad Max Mod consisting of bloudraad, cable ties, silicone and chappies (it is not a Land Rover, it is a REO FFS)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Perhaps whoever needs spares can order together and split shipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@andro was asking for a spare REO 510 and I couldn't find one in my spares but I thought I had one somewhere and then @Caramia and @Moey_Ismail needed other spares so I decided to go to the boat house and double check some of my storage boxes and bingo... I have the 3 spares needed.

Send me a PM with your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll courier the parts on Monday. No cost for parts or courier but I expect you each to do a pay it forward action to someone in need this week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher that is just so awesome!!
You are a champ!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Rob Fisher said:


> @andro was asking for a spare REO 510 and I couldn't find one in my spares but I thought I had one somewhere and then @Caramia and @Moey_Ismail needed other spares so I decided to go to the boat house and double check some of my storage boxes and bingo... I have the 3 spares needed.
> 
> Send me a PM with your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll courier the parts on Monday. No cost for parts or courier but I expect you each to do a pay it forward action to someone in need this week.
> View attachment 97591


fantastic thanks rob really appreciated


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hey guys I don't know if this is the right thread to post but I need some help desperately. I haven't used my P67 in a while, it was cleaned, had it's dose of contact lube and packed away. Today I found time to build on my Armor 1.0, tested the atomizer on a regulated mod, build came in at 0.23 which is just over 18amps at 4.2v, checked if there's any fluctuations with and without the top cap on the regulated mod and everything was perfect. Screwed the Armor onto my P67, wanted to pulse 1 more time before I wicked, put the battery in and without even pressing the fire button as soon as I moved the black lock switch and the battery made contact onln the top, I heard a slight buzz, the spring glowed and collapsed. I re checked everything on my build again on the regulated mod and everything seemed fine so I changed the spring and again same thing without even pressing the button. I thought it may be that I put too much of the noalax and maybe it caused current to flow where it shouldn't. So I disassembled the P67 and put it into the ultrasonic cleaner, re assembled everything. It was perfectly assembled before so that's why I'm guessing it was the noalax. Anyway I only had 2 springs so right now my Reo is out of order, I can't test if it's working and I'm skeptical to try again. Any ideas what the problem could be? And does anyone have an extra spring I could purchase from them?



Sorry to hear about this @Moey_Ismail - that must be a terrible feeling if your Reo is out of action.

Just a question. Have you vaped the Armor on your P67 before?
It sounds strange that a 18A draw would collapse the spring. Maybe there is a problem somewhere else. Maybe the way it makes contact with the 510 ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

If your spring colapses is there no way you can just pull it back up?

I ask cause my first Reo mini i had my spring collapsed and i just pulled it up and it worked fine.


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> If your spring colapses is there no way you can just pull it back up?
> 
> I ask cause my first Reo mini i had my spring collapsed and i just pulled it up and it worked fine.


Depends on how much heat went through the spring. If it does work, it should be a temporary solution as that spring has been compromised - said the modmaster as I recall.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> Depends on how much heat went through the spring. If it does work, it should be a temporary solution as that spring has been compromise - said the modmaster as I recall.



Thanks for clearing that up bud.
Maybe you should try using a old spring first @Moey_Ismail so you dont damage another spring.
And i would first try another bf atty see if all good and from there try using armor so you can narrow it down if its the armor thats the problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

It was a nice gesture when @Andre presented me with an honorary South African Reonaut Badge even though I am not a South African.

I would imagine Nerak (Karen) from the long gone ECF Reoville forum still keeps up the worldwide Reo Roll Call as best as she can. But I think I heard right before I signed off ECF when the forum closed that she was only going to run on FaceBook instead of on the so called Reo forum the Lounge Lizards started on ECF. I don't do FB, but I am still in private contact with a couple of the original Reo ladies I could ask how to contact her if you want @Andre.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> It was a nice gesture when @Andre presented me with an honorary South African Reonaut Badge even though I am not a South African.
> 
> I would imagine Nerak (Karen) from the long gone ECF Reoville forum still keeps up the worldwide Reo Roll Call as best as she can. But I think I heard right before I signed off ECF when the forum closed that she was only going to run on FaceBook instead of on the so called Reo forum the Lounge Lizards started on ECF. I don't do FB, but I am still in private contact with a couple of the original Reo ladies I could ask how to contact her if you want @Andre.


Thanks @Spydro, I have her contact details.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about this @Moey_Ismail - that must be a terrible feeling if your Reo is out of action.
> 
> Just a question. Have you vaped the Armor on your P67 before?
> It sounds strange that a 18A draw would collapse the spring. Maybe there is a problem somewhere else. Maybe the way it makes contact with the 510 ?


I've never used the Armor on.the P67 before, the strange part was that it collapsed the spring without me pressing the fire button, just as soon as I moved the locking mechanism for the battery to make contact at the top I seen a lil spark, heard a buzzing noise, the spring started glowing red and collapsed.


Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks for clearing that up bud.
> Maybe you should try using a old spring first @Moey_Ismail so you dont damage another spring.
> And i would first try another bf atty see if all good and from there try using armor so you can narrow it down if its the armor thats the problem.


My springs look pretty beat up to try again, the 1 I tried lifting and the wire feels like soldering wire so I doubt that will work. I can't for the life of me figure out why it would do that as I don't even think it makes a full circuit when the button is not pressed. It can't be the battery as it has a fresh rewrap and has been performing flawlessly so I still have a hunch that maybe before I packed her away I may have put too much of Noalax on all the contacts and some where it shouldn't be I guess


----------



## Genosmate

Moey_Ismail said:


> I've never used the Armor on.the P67 before, the strange part was that it collapsed the spring without me pressing the fire button, just as soon as I moved the locking mechanism for the battery to make contact at the top I seen a lil spark, heard a buzzing noise, the spring started glowing red and collapsed.
> 
> My springs look pretty beat up to try again, the 1 I tried lifting and the wire feels like soldering wire so I doubt that will work. I can't for the life of me figure out why it would do that as I don't even think it makes a full circuit when the button is not pressed. It can't be the battery as it has a fresh rewrap and has been performing flawlessly so I still have a hunch that maybe before I packed her away I may have put too much of Noalax on all the contacts and some where it shouldn't be I guess


You are dead right- unless you press the button you should not be completing the circuit.I doubt it's anything to do with Noalox as it's not conductive.Can you show us some pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

as I moved the black battery lock piece away and the battery made contact with the top, I seen a spark just where it's marked, I thought maybe that screw is protruding too much but it's kinda impossible with a battery wrap and insulator for the battery positive to make contact with that screw.

spring on the right even lost it's color and feels somewhat like soldering wire


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> @andro was asking for a spare REO 510 and I couldn't find one in my spares but I thought I had one somewhere and then @Caramia and @Moey_Ismail needed other spares so I decided to go to the boat house and double check some of my storage boxes and bingo... I have the 3 spares needed.
> 
> Send me a PM with your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I'll courier the parts on Monday. No cost for parts or courier but I expect you each to do a pay it forward action to someone in need this week.
> View attachment 97591


I am in awe, thank you so much @Rob Fisher!.
Pm incomming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Thanks @Spydro, I have her contact details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Thank you all for all the help, especially @Genosmate and @johan for the advice to test without wasting a spring and a hug thank you to @Rob Fisher for the kind gesture of sending 2 springs to me. You guys truly came through. Thank you gentleman. All is in order now. Here are my 2 babies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DoubleD

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 97621
> as I moved the black battery lock piece away and the battery made contact with the top, I seen a spark just where it's marked, I thought maybe that screw is protruding too much but it's kinda impossible with a battery wrap and insulator for the battery positive to make contact with that screw.
> View attachment 97622
> spring on the right even lost it's color and feels somewhat like soldering wire



Sjoe that little screw does look suspect..

but surely there should be a mark from the short?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thank you all for all the help, especially @Genosmate and @johan for the advice to test without wasting a spring and a hug thank you to @Rob Fisher for the kind gesture of sending 2 springs to me. You guys truly came through. Thank you gentleman. All is in order now. Here are my 2 babies
> View attachment 98124


Did you identify the problem in the end? In case someone else has a similar problem in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

DoubleD said:


> Sjoe that little screw does look suspect..
> 
> but surely there should be a mark from the short?


@DoubleD the only mark was a little dark spot on the battery positive and that little screw, I assume coz that's where the spark hopped?



Andre said:


> Did you identify the problem in the end? In case someone else has a similar problem in future.


@Andre I still can't figure it out. My build when the springs collapsed was a 0.23, I've changed it to a 0.29 before replacing the spring, my best guess is that it could have been a combination of too much of noalax between the firing mechanism, which caused the button not having to be pressed for the circuit to be complete and perhaps a below average performing LG HG2, I've recently seen mooch rates them at only 18 amps so maybe the 18 and some change amps from the previous build was too much for it? I'm just glad it's sorted and I've ordered some Sony VTC5A's for my Reo and I guess any mech I'll ever get so that I have a good safety margin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

